# Indian military salary vs Pakistan military Salary?



## Harry Potter

Can anybody tell me which countries military has a higher salary & allowances,India or Pakistan?Higher salaries generally mean that they are treated better.Please provide some sources.


----------



## Mech

Indian armed forces salaries aren't lucrative at all. But they do offer a very unique and distinct lifestyle that you just can't get anywhere else. 

I guess its the same in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

Harry Potter said:


> Can anybody tell me which countries military has a higher salary & allowances,India or Pakistan?*Higher salaries generally mean that they are treated better*.Please provide some sources.



Not really. Higher salary can also mean they have a harder time, or as a incentive to put up with mistreatment. The salary does not tell how the soldiers are treated in the military, it only tells the economic condition of the country or how much a country is willing to spend on defence

Furthermore, different armies give different incentives to their soldiers after they completed their service. For example, my brother-in-law served the army for 18 years, when he retired he was given a plot of land and was put in piority list when he went to find a government job

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

Mech said:


> Indian armed forces salaries aren't lucrative at all. But they do offer a very unique and distinct lifestyle that you just can't get anywhere else.
> 
> I guess its the same in Pakistan.


Spot on. 

10 char


----------



## harpoon

Mech said:


> Indian armed forces salaries aren't lucrative at all. But they do offer a very unique and distinct lifestyle that you just can't get anywhere else.
> 
> *I guess its the same in Pakistan*.



Not really in Pakistan I heard if you are an officer on retirement you are given a plot of land in prime location at dirt cheap price. You have the option of selling it at market rate netting you a high profit. Also after retirement you will guaranteed jobs in Army run enterprises.

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------




Avisheik said:


> Not really. Higher salary can also mean they have a harder time, *or as a incentive to put up with mistreatment.* The salary does not tell how the soldiers are treated in the military, it only tells the economic condition of the country or how much a country is willing to spend on defence



Thats called 'combat pay' or 'hazard pay' or something like that and its given to soldiers serving in sensitive areas for eg. in India Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

harpoon said:


> Not really in Pakistan I heard if you are an officer on retirement you are given a plot of land in prime location at dirt cheap price. You have the option of selling it at market rate netting you a high profit. Also after retirement you will guaranteed jobs in Army run enterprises.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Thats called 'combat pay' or 'hazard pay' or something like that and its given to soldiers serving in sensitive areas for eg. in India Kashmir.



I really meant mistreatment, not 'combat pay'. Some BD jawans get it, cause they are used as house maids by the higher ups. You may call it ragging, bd army style


----------



## BalwinderSingh

kayani once said,
india spends 3 times more money on soldier


----------



## patna_ke_presley

I saw on Pakistani channel, even a junior level officers in PA gets 8 servants to serve him.

In India IA soldiers too getting high salary because of economic boom causing high paid jobs in Private Sector and if Indian government would not have increased their salary, army may face lack of recruits in future as our youth would prefer private jobs mostly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

patna_ke_presley said:


> I saw on Pakistani channel, even a junior level officers in PA gets 8 servants to serve him.


 and you guys think Chinese people are brainwashed?

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## patna_ke_presley

Patriot said:


> and you guys think Chinese people are brainwashed?



Pakistani Media made me brainwashed.


----------



## jagjitnatt

An Indian Army officer gets around 35000-40000 as starting pay depending on specialty. There are variable pay factors like technical pay, high altitude pay, foreign posting etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BalwinderSingh

jagjitnatt said:


> An Indian Army officer gets around 35000-40000 as starting pay depending on specialty. There are variable pay factors like technical pay, high altitude pay, foreign posting etc etc.



i dont think so.During NDA training junior get near 20000 but after training it goes to 28K around but 35k is too high.

i may be wrong,as i went for nda exam many years ago.


----------



## harpoon

jagjitnatt said:


> An Indian Army officer gets around 35000-40000 as starting pay depending on specialty. There are variable pay factors like technical pay, high altitude pay, foreign posting etc etc.



Starting pay of which rank?.. Lieutenant

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------




Avisheik said:


> I really meant mistreatment, not 'combat pay'. Some BD jawans get it, cause they are used as house maids by the higher ups. You may call it ragging, bd army style




I think they are called 'Camp Followers'.

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------




patna_ke_presley said:


> I saw on Pakistani channel, even a junior level officers in PA gets 8 servants to serve him.
> 
> In India IA soldiers too getting high salary because of economic boom causing high paid jobs in Private Sector and if Indian government would not have increased their salary, army may face lack of recruits in future as our youth would prefer private jobs mostly.



I once heard IA lacks 30,000 officers.


----------



## jagjitnatt

BalwinderSingh said:


> i dont think so.During NDA training junior get near 20000 but after training it goes to 28K around but 35k is too high.
> 
> i may be wrong,as i went for nda exam many years ago.



During NDA training, no one gets anything except for little pocket money. It is only in the last year, in IMA that they get Rs 21000 monthly as stipend. On commission, they get around 24000 as basic pay, and then DA is added to it. Add to that housing allowance, travel allowance, technical pay(if one is a BTech - Rs 5000 per month), high altitude allowance(Rs 6000 per month), Rank Pay(depends on rank), Foreign posting pay(10,000 - 50,000 per month depending on location), etc etc.

Also add to that a highly subsidized Insurance of Rs. 25,00,000 + an account in CDA that pays compound interest(good luck finding something like this anywhere outside). Travel and moving charges are paid by Army for every posting.

So the perks are good.

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------




harpoon said:


> Starting pay of which rank?.. Lieutenant



Yes. Lieutenant

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## harpoon

jagjitnatt said:


> During NDA training, no one gets anything except for little pocket money. It is only in the last year, in IMA that they get Rs 21000 monthly as stipend. On commission, they get around 24000 as basic pay, and then DA is added to it. Add to that housing allowance, travel allowance, technical pay(if one is a BTech - Rs 5000 per month), high altitude allowance(Rs 6000 per month), Rank Pay(depends on rank), Foreign posting pay(10,000 - 50,000 per month depending on location), etc etc.
> 
> Also add to that a highly subsidized Insurance of Rs. 25,00,000 + an account in CDA that pays compound interest(good luck finding something like this anywhere outside). Travel and moving charges are paid by Army for every posting.
> 
> So the perks are good.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------
> 
> 
> Yes. Lieutenant



Added to that free education for your children, free medical care for family members, subsidized grocery and booze from Canteens etc.

Find this on web..don't know how much is correct:

http://upscportal.in/pay-structure-indian-army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

harpoon said:


> Starting pay of which rank?.. Lieutenant
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think they are called 'Camp Followers'*.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I once heard IA lacks 30,000 officers.



Nah, they are the fresh recruits


----------



## jagjitnatt

harpoon said:


> Added to that free education for your children, free medical care for family members, subsidized grocery and booze from Canteens etc.



There's no free education. Its subsidized according to rank. Officers are subsidized a little, JCOs and ORs are subsidized more. 
Free medical care for life, free grocery(vegetables+cheese+milk+eggs+meat+stuff like bournvita etc), subsidized good from canteen, booze at 50% discount, free rail ticket to your home town twice a year for complete family, 50% concession of all air tickets for you and family.

To top it all, an untainted uniform(virtually no corruption compared to civilians) to decorate you and give you an extra edge over everyone else.


----------



## Xeric

jagjitnatt said:


> During NDA training, no one gets anything except for little pocket money. It is only in the last year, in IMA that they get Rs 21000 monthly as stipend. On commission, they get around 24000 as basic pay, and then DA is added to it. Add to that housing allowance, travel allowance, technical pay(if one is a BTech - Rs 5000 per month), high altitude allowance(Rs 6000 per month), Rank Pay(depends on rank), Foreign posting pay(10,000 - 50,000 per month depending on location), etc etc.
> 
> Also add to that a highly subsidized Insurance of Rs. 25,00,000 + an account in CDA that pays compound interest(good luck finding something like this anywhere outside).


REALLY..!!

Pakistani Cadets get a basic pay of Rs 6000/- during training. This was also done just a few years back when the current govt announced that the LOWESTPay any LABOR/WORKER shall get in Pakistan MUST NOT be less than Rs 6000/-
Travel and moving charges are paid by Army for every posting.



> Travel and moving charges are paid by Army for every posting.



This is similar with Pakistan military.

rather this is practiced the world over.



> Yes. Lieutenant


 Unbelievable!



jagjitnatt said:


> An Indian Army officer gets around 35000-40000 as starting pay depending on specialty. There are variable pay factors like technical pay, high altitude pay, foreign posting etc etc.



This coupled with the almost half the change rate of Pakistani and india Rupee means that if Pakistani Lieutenant has to be paid a similar amount, then he has to be paid something around Pak Rupee 80000/- per month!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Can you guys stop the dick measuring contest, please? Kashmir and Balochistan (which infact has nothing in common with the Kashmir issue) has nothing to do with this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## harpoon

Indian Airforce and Indian Navy Pay Scale (again don't know how much is true)

Pay And Allowances of Naval Personnel - Indian Navy

Indian Air Force : Career Opportunities

Got this from another source about IAF



> Officer:
> 
> There are many benefits available to officers of the IAF including fully furnished accommodation, Group Insurance Cover of Rs 20 lakh, concessional travel rates during leave, loans for purchase of things like houses, cars, computers etc, medical facilities, rations, membership to clubs and other recreational facilities, schools (and transport) for children, various courses (abroad and domestic) to facilitate learning and career growth and many retirement benefits like pension, medical facilities etc.
> 
> Airmen:
> 
> In addition to this airmen receive many benefits, such as accommodation, rations, medical facilities for self and dependents, Leave Travel Concession for self and family, loans for education, interest-free loans for house repair or marriage of sister/daughter, scholarships for children, various grants (natural calamities, wheelchair etc). There are many pensions including service, invalidity, disability, war injury etc, totaling 15 pensions in all. Airmen avail of Group Insurance schemes which cover disability and death.


----------



## Xeric

jagjitnatt said:


> free grocery(vegetables+cheese+milk+eggs+meat+stuff like bournvita etc),


i hope this is only applicable to the JCO, NCO and Soldiers, right? Not the Officers?



> *free rail ticket to your home town twice a year for complete family*, 50% concession of all air tickets for you and family.


No FREE nothing on this side, but the rail/air tkts with 50% concession (On the100& FARE only, excluding the taxes, they are paid in full by militarymen), only for three times in a year, after that, it's just like any other civilian.


----------



## Xeric

As of today, after the pay was increased *145%* over a period of 5 years and after sacrificing a whole lot of lives and after someone actually thought that it's high time that a handsome increase is effected to military pays, a Lt might earn something to around *20K* per month, *gross*.


----------



## rajnikant

jagjitnatt said:


> An Indian Army officer gets around 35000-40000 as starting pay depending on specialty. There are variable pay factors like technical pay, high altitude pay, foreign posting etc etc.


yes foriegn posting under UN mission is quite a incentive in IA ..


----------



## jagjitnatt

Xeric said:


> i hope this is only applicable to the JCO, NCO and Soldiers, right? Not the Officers?



Applicable to officers as well as JCOs and ORs. JCOs and ORs get free electricity and housing , whereas officers have to pay for it, though it is highly subsidized(close to 200 per month for a 3 bedroom house + garage).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nitin Goyal

Xeric said:


> As of today, after the pay was increased *145%* over a period of 5 years and after sacrificing a whole lot of lives and after someone actually thought that it's high time that a handsome increase is effected to military pays, a Lt might earn something to around *20K* per month, *gross*.



20K PKR is too less.


----------



## Xeric

jagjitnatt said:


> Applicable to officers as well as JCOs and ORs. JCOs and ORs get free electricity and housing , whereas officers have to pay for it, though it is highly subsidized(close to 200 per month for a 3 bedroom house + garage).


And you still dont have military haters in india, correct?

Where's Najam Sethi...?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

Xeric said:


> And you still dont have military haters in india, correct?
> 
> Where's Najam Sethi...?!



Bcs our military keeps to themselves and never ever tried to capture power. I think Najam Sethi's problem is with PA trying to run a 'state within a state'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Nitin Goyal said:


> 20K PKR is too less.



With the pay increase this has gone up to approx Rs 26000/- (for Lt, not 2/Lt who earns lesser).

So with a conversion rate of 1 PKR= 0.581112399 INR

This makes 15108.9224 Indian rupees.

Batain phir bhi hamaray fauji he suntay hain, way to go 'Pakistanis'!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nitin Goyal

Xeric said:


> With the pay increase this has gone up to approx Rs 26000/- (for Lt, not 2/Lt who earns lesser).
> 
> So with a conversion rate of 1 PKR= 0.581112399 INR
> 
> This makes 15108.9224 Indian rupees.
> 
> Batain phir bhi hamaray fauji he suntay hain, way to go 'Pakistanis'!



This is still too less... this much can be earned by a 12th pass by working in a BPO in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Xeric

harpoon said:


> Bcs our military keeps to themselves and never ever tried to capture power. I think Najam Sethi's problem is with PA trying to run a 'state within a state'.



My concern was regarding the people accusing the military for getting plots, perks and being 'highly' paid.

And NG, let's not get into this 'state within a state' thing, already been discussed and refuted a million times on this forum. Search for it or you can go through this:
www.defence.pk/forums/land-forces/149283-pak-armed-forces-non-military-projects-6.html


----------



## Mech

There are no 2nd Lt positions in India anymore. On graduation, you become a Lt.


----------



## harpoon

Nitin Goyal said:


> This is still too less... this much can be earned by a 12th pass by working in a BPO in India.



But there is something more than money.


----------



## Xeric

Nitin Goyal said:


> This is still too less... this much can be earned by a 12th pass by working in a BPO in India.



In Pakistan it would depend on the kind of job you have, i know 12 pass earning 60K plus in Pakistan also.


----------



## anathema

Nitin Goyal said:


> This is still too less... this much can be earned by a *12th pass by working in a BPO in India*.



Thats not the correct analogy..a 12th pass with 4 - 5 years of experience in a BPO can anyways earn more than what a Indian army officer will earn..It is lifestyle , thrill and respect that counts..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

rajnikant said:


> yes foriegn posting under UN mission is quite a incentive in IA ..



I believe that salary for UN mission is paid by UN.


----------



## Xeric

harpoon said:


> I believe that salary for UN mission is paid by UN.


Yes, it is paid by the UN, i am sure it would be similar in your case too.


----------



## harpoon

Xeric said:


> Yes, it is paid by the UN, i am sure it would be similar in your case too.



My question is will a soldier under UN deployment get 2 salaries...one from UN and another from his country.


----------



## Xeric

Advice to Pakistani members: Please DFTT.
Thankyou.


----------



## savVY

After NDA from IMA Army officers get *Rs43000 basic + allowances.*
IAF officers get *50000 basic + allowances.*
I cant tell you about navy because no one known in my circle is in navy.
Indian allowances and other reliefs are that much that a bachelor dont have to invest a peny.
An IT engg with income above 2 lac will die to live that kind of life!! *ROYAL*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

harpoon said:


> My question is will a soldier under UN deployment get 2 salaries...one from UN and another from his country.



In our case, yes, not sure about you guys, but before we have a troll fest on this, i must clarify that the Pakistani salary would cut down to almost 40% of what he was getting when he was not on an UN assignment.


----------



## Mech

I know that even jawans receive great perks from the military canteens....free booze, etc. Anyone with more knowledge on the perks given to jawans/airmen/sea men  etc....?


----------



## Xeric

Just to clarify, what Musharraf has today is by the virtue of his 40 plus years of service in the Army (not to mention that he was the COAS - handsome pay), 9 years in Presidency and the (enormous) earnings he make from his lectures now a days.

Now after this if someone is going to 'expand' this discussion to the entire Army, he would be made Pink in a matter of seconds - we are comparing the Pay Scales of both militaries, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

Looks like you guys are quite impressed by the fact that your soldiers get 'free' booze (or someone said they can get it by paying 50% lesser), fortunately our Ration Scales do not include 'Booze' and stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manishmaithani

Xeric said:


> Dont flame.
> 
> 
> My concern was regarding the people accusing the military for getting plots, perks and being 'highly' paid.
> 
> And NG, let's not get into this 'state within a state' thing, already been discussed and refuted a million times on this forum. Search for it or you can go through this:
> www.defence.pk/forums/land-forces/149283-pak-armed-forces-non-military-projects-6.html






I Dont know Why we are comparing salary Structure of our army....Yaar karna hi hai to America se karo na.It is for both Indian nd PAKISTANI....bY THE WAY WELCOME xERIC ..kAFI DINO BAAD SHAQL DIKHAI DI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nitin Goyal

anathema said:


> Thats not the correct analogy..a 12th pass with 4 - 5 years of experience in a BPO can anyways earn more than what a Indian army officer will earn..It is lifestyle , thrill and respect that counts..



Here we are simply talking about salaries..nothing else.


----------



## Xeric

*kAFI DINO BAAD SHAQL DIKHAI DI. *
_
Kayon ji? Mai tawaday naal kaodi khaidiya reyan ayn..??_

Dont get chummy.


----------



## harpoon

Xeric said:


> Looks like you guys are quite impressed by the fact that your soldiers get 'free' booze (or someone said they can get it by paying 50% lesser), fortunately our Ration Scales do not include 'Booze' and stuff.



Its not free booze but subsidized booze..and it acts as an extra income for rtd soldiers who buy their 'quota' and then resell to outsiders at a rate slightly lower than market rate. Its illegal but Army turns a blind eye to it.


----------



## OrionHunter

Avisheik said:


> my brother-in-law served the army for 18 years, when he retired *he was given a plot of land and was put in piority list when he went to find a government job*


Wow! Doesn't happen in India at all! The political class in general, and much of the bureaucracy treats the Defense Forces with a fair amount of contempt and a couldn't-care-less attitude! That's because the Defence Forces aren't a vote bank that would have an affect on the fortunes of political parties.

And who takes the cake is none other than the Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces, President Pratibha Patil who even avoids meeting war veterans and has even refused an audience with ex servicemen!! 

So that's the story in a nut shell. Now doesn't that suck to hell and high heaven?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

harpoon said:


> Its not free booze but subsidized booze..and it acts as an extra income for rtd soldiers who buy their 'quota' and then resell to outsiders at a rate slightly lower than market rate. Its illegal but Army turns a blind eye to it.



No such thing in this part of the world. The soldiers do get free food (that's practiced the world over), even uniforms, kits and stuff. But then their salary is poor, as of today a recruit would start with a basic of 7000-8000 plus allowances. But the respect is awesome!

Officers dont get anything free, not even subsidized. Pay the bills at the same rate as the civilians do and taxed as the similar rate, rather whereas some civilians can skip their taxes, military-men (and most of the govt employees) cant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hello_10

harpoon said:


> Its not free booze but subsidized booze..and it acts as an extra income for rtd soldiers who buy their 'quota' and then resell to outsiders at a rate slightly lower than market rate. Its illegal but Army turns a blind eye to it.


 
Its interesting to measure how much you pay to those who are ready to sacrifice their life for your public. Even doing regular works on the places like Siachen Glacier is not easy, 20-40 military personnel die every year just to be there and they all know few gotto die, with doing regular works while working in -5 c to -50 c.

Hmmm its hard to have exact comparison but we can have little bit idea with few data&#8217;s:

number of active troops:
India: 1,325,000
Pakistan: 617,000
List of countries by number of troops - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Military Expenditure:
India: $ 41.3bn
Pakistan: $5.6bn
2010 Defense Spending by Country

But capital expenditure of India would be around $16bn and that of Pakistan would be around $1.6bn so we find around $25bn left for internal defense expenditure for India and around $4.0bn for Pakistan. then here, India: Pakistan = 6.25: 1.0 (around, estimate only)

For having more clear idea, we now have to consider training, maintenance and cost of using military equipment&#8217;s etc. but here again, we find military arm ratio of India and Pakistan of around 3:1 only&#8230;&#8230;
List of countries by level of military equipment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But I have read somewhere that salaries of Indian and Pakistani troops are almost same in rupee terms but the difference is only of exchange rates so we would say that average salary of Indian troops would be around 1.7 times more than their Pakistani friends as per current exchange rates. But here again, in early 90s, Pakistani rupee was higher than that of Indian rupee so that time Pakistani troops were earning more than Indian troops as per the exchange rates in 90 &#8211; 93 

But here again, Pakistan suffered higher inflation than India during last 20 years so they would be paying higher price for the stuffs/ services and products in Pakistan than in India so in real terms, Indian troops might be having advantage of around 50%, 1.5 times, than their Pakistani friends, if their salaries are same in rupee terms, I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mech

harpoon said:


> Its not free booze but subsidized booze..and it acts as an extra income for rtd soldiers who buy their 'quota' and then resell to outsiders at a rate slightly lower than market rate. Its illegal but Army turns a blind eye to it.


 
Yeah. My bad.

Also, i think soldiers can get LED TV's, laptops.....and other high end stuff at subsidized rates......amirite?


----------



## Rockford

I have heard from my friend whose family is in Pakistan that the officers of Pakistani army get posting in the gulf countries and there the pay is . Is it true , can some one throw some light on it.


----------



## Xeric

Rockford said:


> I have heard from my friend whose family is in Pakistan that the officers of Pakistani army get posting in the gulf countries and there the pay is . Is it true , can some one throw some light on it.


What is it with you people that you would try to attract shyt from everyone? '_Pakistani army get posting in the gulf countries and there the pay is _' is not something to drool over.

Even indian officers get the same postings. It's known as deputation and getting employed in your embassies abroad, as every embassy has a Defense Attaché to coordinate military matters with other countries. We have ours in india and you have yours in Pakistan, so does in other countries including the Gulf States, so what's the drooling about?

And yes, as in case of UN appointments, officers in other countries are better paid, primarily to cater for the cost of living in that country.

Have you ever wondered why Pakistan and india are the highest donor to UN peacekeeping missions, followed by Nepal, Bangladesh etc? Because an American soldier or a British soldiers who is already getting $ 5000 per month in his country would not like to go and get killed while serving with UN for a lower py in Dollars, whereas in our part of the world people are 'incentivized' by sending them on UN Mission where they can earn something like $ 1400 per month - much higher than what they get while serving inside the country.

So stop flaming. You can ask the same question with less mirch masala as others are doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

jagjitnatt said:


> During NDA training, no one gets anything except for little pocket money. It is only in the last year, in IMA that they get Rs 21000 monthly as stipend. On commission, they get around 24000 as basic pay, and then DA is added to it. Add to that housing allowance, travel allowance, technical pay(if one is a BTech - Rs 5000 per month), high altitude allowance(Rs 6000 per month), Rank Pay(depends on rank), Foreign posting pay(10,000 - 50,000 per month depending on location), etc etc.
> 
> Also add to that a highly subsidized Insurance of Rs. 25,00,000 + an account in CDA that pays compound interest(good luck finding something like this anywhere outside). Travel and moving charges are paid by Army for every posting.
> 
> *So the perks are good*.


*But you forgot the biggest perk! Free rations for officers whether in field areas or peace time locations*! There so much that one can feed a family of four without batting an eye! Even for veggies it's a binge! For example, for breakfast you get six eggs, bread, butter, jam, cheese and so on. Non veggies get cholesterol!!!! I mean too much mutton and chicken!! Jeeez! 

Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

Mech said:


> Yeah. My bad.
> 
> Also, i think soldiers can get LED TV's, laptops.....and other high end stuff at subsidized rates......amirite?



Don't know about laptops, but yes you can buy grocery,electronic stuff etc at a very subsidized rate from canteens..but the problem is that the choice is very limited ..its not like shopping in say Big Bazaar.

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------




Xeric said:


> What is it with you people that you would try to attract shyt from everyone? '_Pakistani army get posting in the gulf countries and there the pay is _' is not something to drool over.



I think he was referring to the postings in Middle east armies.


----------



## boris

harpoon said:


> Don't know about laptops, but yes you can buy grocery,electronic stuff etc at a very subsidized rate from canteens..but the problem is that the choice is very limited ..its not like shopping in say Big Bazaar.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was referring to the postings in Middle east armies.



Yeah you do get laptops at subsidized rated through the CSD depot.

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------




OrionHunter said:


> *But you forgot the biggest perk! Free rations for officers whether in field areas or peace time locations*! There so much that one can feed a family of four without batting an eye! Even for veggies it's a binge! For example, for breakfast you get six eggs, bread, butter, jam, cheese and so on. Non veggies get cholesterol!!!! I mean too much mutton and chicken!! Jeeez!
> 
> Cheers!



The food the jawans,JCO,NCO's get is amazingggg..... spicy and delicious sometimes officers go to eat in their mess.


----------



## cloud_9

^ Add Car's and Bikes to that


----------



## Xeric

harpoon said:


> I think he was referring to the postings in Middle east armies.



Even so, the case is the similar. These are the people who are there to train them. Dont the indian military send their men to train and get trained, to foreign countries?

Again, my question stays, what's so unique and 'sexy' about it that he felt the need to make in spicy and then do the drooling?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

OrionHunter said:


> *Wow! Doesn't happen in India at all!* The political class in general, and much of the bureaucracy treats the Defense Forces with a fair amount of contempt and a couldn't-care-less attitude! That's because the Defence Forces aren't a vote bank that would have an affect on the fortunes of political parties.
> 
> And who takes the cake is none other than the Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces, President Pratibha Patil who even avoids meeting war veterans and has even refused an audience with ex servicemen!!
> 
> So that's the story in a nut shell. Now doesn't that suck to hell and high heaven?



You are wrong..'Ex-Service' men are given preference when applying for a Govt job.


----------



## Xeric

boris said:


> The food the jawans,JCO,NCO's get is amazingggg..... spicy and delicious *sometimes officers go to eat in their mess.*



If so, it's quite immoral (and not to mention, un-officer like).

Yes, if it is for the purpose of checking the standards and interactions with troops, that's alright.


----------



## rockstarIN

Xeric said:


> No such thing in this part of the world. The soldiers do get free food (that's practiced the world over), even uniforms, kits and stuff. But then their salary is poor, as of today a recruit would start with a basic of 7000-8000 plus allowances. But the respect is awesome!
> 
> Officers dont get anything free, not even subsidized. Pay the bills at the same rate as the civilians do and taxed as the similar rate, rather whereas some civilians can skip their taxes, military-men (and most of the govt employees) cant.



Army guys need to pay tax?


----------



## boris

Xeric said:


> If so, it's quite immoral (and not to mention, un-officer like).
> 
> Yes, if it is for the purpose of checking the standards and interactions with troops, that's alright.



Yes every week two junior officers go to check hygiene,quality in the mess and also if the soldiers need any other things.


----------



## Xeric

boris said:


> Yes every week two junior officers go to check hygiene,quality in the mess and also if the soldiers need any other things.


 Every week?!

We do it on daily basis, i am sure it happen in indian military too. Duty Officers (not necessarily the Officer, but JCOs and NCOs are also made Duty Officers), check the food on daily basis. But there's a difference between checking and dining.



rockstar said:


> Army guys need to pay tax?


Why not?

Dont yours pay taxes?


----------



## cloud_9

6th Pay Commission
6th Pay Commission

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Xeric said:


> If so, it's quite immoral (and not to mention, un-officer like).



Whats so un-officer like? I have seen video clippings of US Army in Iraq where both soldiers and officers eat in the same mess hall.This whole 'officer-soldier' divide is a throwback of our colonial past when British officers and Indian men that they commanded lived separate lives and did not mix.


----------



## boris

Xeric said:


> Every week?!
> 
> We do it on daily basis, i am sure it happen in indian military too. Duty Officers (not necessarily the Officer, but JCOs and NCOs are also made Duty Officers), check the food on daily basis. But there's a difference between checking and dining.
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Dont your pay taxes?



I mean for every week two junior officers are alloted and they keep in rotating,it happens everyday.If a soldier makes any complaint it is taken care of.The JCO/NCO messes are very clean,the plates almost shine.

It is good it happens the same in Pakistan Army as expected from a professional force,though in other islamic countries in the Arab world I have heard colorful stories of their armies.

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------




harpoon said:


> Whats so un-officer like? I have seen video clippings of US Army in Iraq where both soldiers and officers eat in the same mess hall.



You from Kerala na?I heard the naval base in kochi and the officer mess there is amazing.


----------



## Xeric

boris said:


> I mean for every week two junior officers are alloted and they keep in rotating,


Ok. The same is the case here.



harpoon said:


> Whats so un-officer like? I have seen video clippings of US Army in Iraq where both soldiers and officers eat in the same mess hall.This whole 'officer-soldier' divide is a throwback of our colonial past when British officers and Indian men that they commanded lived separate lives and did not mix.


i think you missed this part in my post:


Xeric said:


> Yes, if it is for the purpose of checking the standards and interactions with troops, that's alright.


 So no need to extrapolate my comments. Pakistan Army is known for valuing it's soldiers, no wonder our soldiers have always made their Officers proud. In any military, you cant earn respect by barking commands, rather by ruling the hearts of your under commands, which every officer of Pakistan Army masters in. i am sure the same would be the case in indian army also, that's how armies in the sub-continent do it, no?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NiceGuy

VN soldier salary is quite low, just around 100 USD/month.

General's salary is around 450-500 USD/month

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mech

Indian army personnel receive a lot of perks....yet we face a HUGE shortage of fresh recruits at the moment. Something needs to be done.


----------



## Xeric

And for the recipients of the Douche-Cup:

"......Just for the information of the writer, I would like to add that he has been hired by one of the most renowned literary society of the US for delivering lectures on the world`s affairs.

There are some very prominent names on the panel of that society like Clinton, former president of the US, and Dr Mahathir Mohamad of Malaysia.

*Clinton being the most expensive lecturer of that society charges $250,000 per lecture. Musharraf has been second highest lecturer now with $200,000 per lecture. Musharraf has been busy delivering lectures during the past one and a half years across the world....."*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boris

Xeric said:


> And for the recipients of the Douche-Cup:
> 
> "......Just for the information of the writer, I would like to add that he has been hired by one of the most renowned literary society of the US for delivering lectures on the world`s affairs.
> 
> There are some very prominent names on the panel of that society like Clinton, former president of the US, and Dr Mahathir Mohamad of Malaysia.
> 
> *Clinton being the most expensive lecturer of that society charges $250,000 per lecture. Musharraf has been second highest lecturer now with $200,000 per lecture. Musharraf has been busy delivering lectures during the past one and a half years across the world....."*​



Mushy made same amazing moolah through his lectures.


----------



## harpoon

Mech said:


> Indian army personnel receive a lot of perks....yet we face a HUGE shortage of fresh recruits at the moment. *Something needs to be done*.



One way ...Catch them young..Pay for his education in return for his services for the motherland.


----------



## boris

harpoon said:


> One way ...Catch them young..Pay for his education in return for his services for the motherland.



Yep same as US Army does,sponsor education in India or abroad after they leave.But there is one section that gets good salaries and those are the tigers of the Special Forces,with all their allowances SF chaps get very very good pays.


----------



## TaimiKhan

My relative is a Lt and about to become a Capt, with now atleast more then 3 years service, his basic pay is between 14-15K and without hard area allowances goes to 22-24K and with hard area something close to 32-33K. Army officers when join armed forces apply for homes and on monthly basis an amount starts deducted from their salaries & its deducted through out their service and after retirement they get a house and the left over amount of the house is to be paid to get possession. And as for the plots they get, they also have to apply for it to become members of DHA or else they are not eligible to get any plot and they have to pay the development charges for the plot. And bear in mind that the majority members of DHA are civilians and they also get the plots based on its development charges and once the specified area is developed after utilizing the money submitted by the members of the housing society, the market power takes over. So civilians and army officers pay nearly the same prices of development charges, may be just a 5% or 10% discount is given to armed forces personnel, and this happens from the DHA's money which they get from their members. Nothing is taken from the defence budget.

And rest of the perks and nearly same as majority of other armed forces give and less perks while considered to some.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

NiceGuy said:


> VN soldier salary is quite low, just around 100 USD/month.
> 
> General's salary is around 450-500 USD/month



Considering vietnams currency has the same value as a PRS ita quiet low... 

@Taimi bro its a fact tht a certain general got a million or 2 $$ for each T-80UD from ukraine...etc etc.

@indians.. im quiet surprise indian officers pay just 200rs for electricity.. we have in thousands... we paid 39000rs in electric bills...I think for each AC in the house you pay 5000rs excluding other stuff.


----------



## Jango

TaimiKhan said:


> My relative is a Lt and about to become a Capt, with now atleast more then 3 years service, his basic pay is between 14-15K and without hard area allowances goes to 22-24K and with hard area something close to 32-33K. Army officers when join armed forces apply for homes and on monthly basis an amount starts deducted from their salaries & its deducted through out their service and after retirement they get a house and the left over amount of the house is to be paid to get possession. And as for the plots they get, they also have to apply for it to become members of DHA or else they are not eligible to get any plot and they have to pay the development charges for the plot. And bear in mind that the majority members of DHA are civilians and they also get the plots based on its development charges and once the specified area is developed after utilizing the money submitted by the members of the housing society, the market power takes over. So civilians and army officers pay nearly the same prices of development charges, may be just a 5% or 10% discount is given to armed forces personnel, and this happens from the DHA's money which they get from their members. Nothing is taken from the defence budget.
> 
> And rest of the perks and nearly same as majority of other armed forces give and less perks while considered to some.



The total perks, housing, location of house, education of children, MI Room, CMH, transporting, the local CSD, everything make it good job to have IMO.

BTW, wasn't there a pay-raise some time back? 50,000 for Lt Col.

And if one is engineer especially a doctor in the army(AMC), that has other perks in it.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Considering vietnams currency has the same value as a PRS ita quiet low...
> 
> @Taimi bro its a fact tht a certain general got a million or 2 $$ for each T-80UD from ukraine...etc etc.
> 
> @indians.. im quiet surprise indian officers pay just 200rs for electricity.. we have in thousands... we paid 39000rs in electric bills...I think for each AC in the house you pay 5000rs excluding other stuff.


 
Yaar generals are generals. They get the best out of the deal all around the world. 2-3M $$ is hard to disgest, since nowadays a top of the line tank costs something like 4-5M$$, but must have gotten a certain percentage out of the whole deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

nuclearpak said:


> The total perks, housing, location of house, education of children, MI Room, CMH, transporting, the local CSD, everything make it good job to have IMO.
> 
> BTW, wasn't there a pay-raise some time back? 50,000 for Lt Col.
> 
> And if one is engineer especially a doctor in the army(AMC), that has other perks in it.



And its a very tough job too, plus everyone in the govt departments have lot of perks and privileges, some enjoy much more then army walas.

One of my cousin is an Army Doc and except for evening practice, didn't heard any extra perk, salary same as others. 

No idea about engineers, may be something extra is given to keep them since they are technical guys and they are in demand in the local market with perks & privileges. 

A Lt Col with 15-17 years service getting 50-60K is nothing exceptional. Out there in the industry people with less then that service earn much more then 50-60K.


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> The total perks, housing, location of house, education of children, MI Room, CMH, transporting, the local CSD, everything make it good job to have IMO.


'

What perks?

Housing?

Do you think it is free? Every officer has to pay 45% of his pay MONTHLY to get the married accommodation. He also pays the electric and other bills on the same rate as you guys for that house.

Education of Childern?

Now even that is a perk? Do you think the education is Free? Your childern are getting education so would it become a 'perk' for you?

CMH?

Name me a govt dept where the medical is NOT free in Pakistan?

Also with kind of 6 figure salaries in the private sector, even if the medical is not free, who cares?

Transportation?

There is NO Free transportation in the military. Only Grade 19 and above officer get transportation facility (like any other grade 19 Civilian officer in that too for traveling on official business.

Local CSD.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What do you mean by local fcking CSD? Is the CSD providing free of cost food items to the military guys? They pay just like you do to any other shop. Now having a shop near your home has also become a perk, not to mention a crime?!





> BTW, wasn't there a pay-raise some time back? 50,000 for Lt Col.


i have already explained the answer to this question on that other thread, so i would just re-quote it:

Here's the question he asked:


nuclearpak said:


> recently the pay got doubled as well....before that a Lt Col earned about 35-40 k!


And here's what i told him:


Xeric said:


> A Lt Col bollay tu...15-20 years in service. A guy getting 35-40K after he is in for 15-20 years is just so so. BTW, only the 'basic pay' got doubled, and this 35-40K that you said is the gross pay (inclusive of ALL the allowances) so you can add only a fraction to the previous pay, moreover i mention about this increase in my post # 12. The approx 145% increase includes this 'doubling' of pay.


 i am sure you must have read the answer on that thread also, but again asking it for the purpose of trolling as you are blinded by your hate for the military.



> And if one is engineer especially a doctor in the army(AMC), that has other perks in it.



Like what?
Fcuking the prostitutes for free?!

-------

indians, it was guys like him i was refering to in my post# 39 and 42.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

TaimiKhan said:


> And its a very tough job too, plus everyone in the govt departments have lot of perks and privileges, some enjoy much more then army walas.
> 
> One of my cousin is an Army Doc and except for evening practice, didn't heard any extra perk, salary same as others.
> 
> No idea about engineers, may be something extra is given to keep them since they are technical guys and they are in demand in the local market with perks & privileges.
> 
> A Lt Col with 15-17 years service getting 50-60K is nothing exceptional. Out there in the industry people with less then that service earn much more then 50-60K.



I is a hard job no doubt.

A relative of mine in AMC earns around a lac, Lt Col he is.

Engineers do get extra wages.

My father being an engineer but also completing flying hours meant that he got both. So, every specialty has something different.

And yes, every one does not get the same things.

A grade 18 offcier in Government got a car two years back! And in addition to that, a grade 21 officer has huge hoardes of cars at his disposal, the fuel, drivers everything, for freeeeee!!!!!

BTW, heard that the driver was being taken back from the Brigadiers, and maybe also the car, and instead a allowance would be paid. What happened to that? Brigadiers I know still have both!


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> I is a hard job no doubt.
> 
> A relative of mine in AMC earns around a lac, Lt Col he is.



Doctors are paid Non-Practicing Allowance, because their counterparts in the civilian sector earn 1 lac on DAILY Basis.




> Engineers do get extra wages.


They just get Rs 8000/- or may be Rs 5000/- extra as the Qualification Pay because of their extra qualification. Sure there has to be a difference between a plain soldier and a technical one, no?

So it means that if a fighter Lt Col gets Rs 500000 per month, and Engineer Lt Col would get Rs 580000 per month. And you think it is 'more'?

A cousin of mine who is a simple DAE (Diploma of Associate Engineer - equivalent to FSc) is earn 2 lac per month from a oil and gas company, and he has only served for 3 years!!




> BTW, heard that the driver was being taken back from the Brigadiers, and maybe also the car, and instead a allowance would be paid. What happened to that? Brigadiers I know still have both!


It's still under process.

But a Brigadier is a Grade 22 Officer, do you even fringing what that is?


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> '
> 
> What perks?
> 
> Housing?
> 
> Do you think it is free? Every officer has to pay 45% of his pay MONTHLY to get the married accommodation. He also pays the electric and other bills on the same rate as you guys for that house.
> 
> Education of Childern?
> 
> Now even that is a perk? Do you think the education is Free? Your childern are getting education so would it become a 'perk' for you?
> 
> CMH?
> 
> Name me a govt dept where the medical is NOT free in Pakistan?
> 
> Also with kind of 6 figure salaries in the private sector, even if the medical is not free, who cares?
> 
> Transportation?
> 
> There is NO Free transportation in the military. Only Grade 19 and above officer get transportation facility (like any other grade 19 Civilian officer in that too for traveling on official business.
> 
> Local CSD.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What do you mean by local fcking CSD? Is the CSD providing free of cost food items to the military guys? They pay just like you do to any other shop. Now having a shop near your home has also become a perk, not to mention a crime?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have already explained the answer to this question on that other thread, so i would just re-quote it:
> 
> Here's the question he asked:
> And here's what i told him: i am sure you must have read the answer on that thread also, but again asking it for the purpose of trolling as you are blinded by your hate for the military.
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?
> Fcuking the prostitutes for free?!
> 
> -------
> 
> indians, it was guys like him i was refering to in my post# 39 and 42.



Cool down man.

Atleast better than most people around us.

I have lived in army life as well, my father , my uncles, my relatives, my grand father always had the same things as you are saying.

I never said that we get everything free did I? If I did , quote it for me please.

You have to pay money for housing, yes.

We paid money, yes.

We paid money everyday at CSD yes.

Education is not free, nor did I say so anywhere. But getting quality education at APS Chinar at Murree (studied there) for modest fees is a very big perk, considering the Roots and Beaconhouses, the money making businesses of these days.

Atleast we did not get hounded off for thousands of rupees for every little 'bemari' we got. Atleast not us.

I saw the monthly sheet we got from the mess every month, everything there, the Cigarettes bought on 'chit', the super crisps children bought by saying 'uncle chit par likh dena', the numerous Pepsi's bought, the Haleem eaten at the mess every friday, with the bachelor officers living.

Never did I say that we got things free or anything. Just saying that it is better than some people on the street, although still much lower than the government sectors, civil government ofcourse.


----------



## Xeric

nuclearPak ( i dont know if you even deserve this nick), even after reading the comments by indians regarding how 'well' paid their officers and soldiers are and what kind of perks (free rations for officers and all, and everything subsidized etc) they receive, you head is still stuck inside the shyt that was created for only one purpose - to be slinged on Pakistan Armed Forces!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> Doctors are paid Non-Practicing Allowance, because their counterparts in the civilian sector earn 1 lac on DAILY Basis.
> 
> 
> 
> They just get Rs 8000/- or may be Rs 5000/- extra as the Qualification Pay because of their extra qualification. Sure there has to be a difference between a plain soldier and a technical one, no?
> 
> So it means that if a fighter Lt Col gets Rs 500000 per month, and Engineer Lt Col would get Rs 580000 per month. And you think it is 'more'?
> 
> A cousin of mine who is a simple DAE (Diploma of Associate Engineer - equivalent to FSc) is earn 2 lac per month from a oil and gas company, and he has only served for 3 years!!
> 
> 
> It's still under process.
> 
> But a Brigadier is a Grade 22 Officer, do you even fringing what that is?



Dont know about the other engineers, but the engineers I know of get more than 8000, around 12k or so, for engineering, and for getting flying hours, some more. And I agree with you, that it is less. Considering what a commercial pilot gets.

A cousin of mine, working for some Chinese oil company, currently in Badin, get one lac, and he is 26!!!

*Nowhere have I said that army officers enjoy 'ayashi' ki zindagi, but atleast we get to live in a better atmosphere sometimes, in some cases.

We still pay those MES bills every month. Get this right, I did not say that we, you , army officers are living a life of free.

And sorry, but I do not kn ow the correspondence of Army ranks to civilian grades.*

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------




Xeric said:


> nuclearPak ( i dont know if you even deserve this nick), even after reading the comments by indians regarding how 'well' paid their officers and soldiers are and what kind of perks (free rations for officers and all, and everything subsidized etc) they receive, you head is still stuck inside the shyt that was created for only one purpose - to be slinged on Pakistan Armed Forces!



sorry, did not read those previous posts. Did not realy need to . We all know that they do slinging at every instance.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Tuck tht my father should get the 66K ...........10 marla fully furnished house leader guy mentioned or better considering his rank we should get a bleedin 5 kanal fully furnished house for 100K or somethin!
this aint fudging fair!! 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nitin Goyal

In india in government job, we generally get twice the salary of our basic salary. if say. basic salary is 10000 then we get 20000 in hand. Military people get a lot better than this.


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> Cool down man.


Be thankful that we are arguing online.




> I have lived in army life as well, my father , my uncles, my relatives, my grand father always had the same things as you are saying.


If so, than you are doing a hell of a dis-service to your father and others.



> I never said that we get everything free did I? If I did , quote it for me please.


Yeah right!
should have fcuking clarified it, or may be after getting a little bashing you are planning to go back on your words?



> You have to pay money for housing, yes.


So how come it is a perk?

Any civilian buys a house and lives in it and it will become a perk for him? Please visit the definition of 'perk' once again.



> We paid money, yes.


Yes the hell you paid.

45% of Rs 40000 (pay of an officer) mean Rs 18000/-. Who the heck pays Rs 18000/- in rent in Pakistan for a 1955 built house?!

And 5% of the running basic (in this case meaning Rs 2000/-) is paid in ADDITION to the above Rs 18000/- on MONTHLY basis as the maintenance fund for the house back to the sarkar. So the net comes down to Rs 20000/- every month!!

And you call it a fcuking Perk!!




> We paid money everyday at CSD yes.



Bara ihsan hai ji apka..apka bus chalay tu ab nikah karwa k molvi ko b pasiay na dain,janab!




> Education is not free, nor did I say so anywhere. But getting quality education at APS Chinar at Murree (studied there) for modest fees is a very big perk, considering the Roots and Beaconhouses, the money making businesses of these days.


Modest Fee?

Dude, the APS is there for the service of military personnel!!

Do you think the 'bloody' civilians would built a school for the fujis serving at Siachen, or at Chaman, Loralai, Zohb, Tank, Bhimbar etc?

So hell yeah they pay less because it is for them, and guess what, there is N*O BUDGET FOR THE APS FROM THE NATIONAL EXCHEQUER *, it is run from the fee received from the students studying in APS, in case you started thinking that the military is being given subsidized education at the expense of civilians.




> Atleast we did not get hounded off for thousands of rupees for every little 'bemari' we got. Atleast not us.



The 40% UNEMPLOYED Pakistanis get hounded for thousands of rupees everytime they got a 'little' bemari, so why should you be so different than them? Get a fcuking JOB, i say!!




> I saw the monthly sheet we got from the mess every month, everything there, the Cigarettes bought on 'chit', the super crisps children bought by saying 'uncle chit par likh dena', the numerous Pepsi's bought, the Haleem eaten at the mess every friday, with the bachelor officers living.


IDIOT!!!!

You really are stupid!

That fringing chit is used for LOAN, meaning that you can get the items without paying and then you can py the accumulative bill at the end of the month!!

It's just like civilians have _khatas_ with civilian shops where they would open up a load register and keep on getting the things and then pay for it at the next month's first.

WTF is your age by the way?!




> Never did I say that we got things free or anything. Just saying that it is better than some people on the street, although still much lower than the government sectors, civil government ofcourse.



Street?!



hi oye mai kithay jawan..!!

Even a kid who cleans the cars at the Signals is better than the poor chap on the street, blame the fcuking KID for his misery too!!

Were you even serious when you log in to PDF today?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 5ever

Xeric said:


> Doctors are paid Non-Practicing Allowance, because their counterparts in the civilian sector earn 1 lac on DAILY Basis.
> 
> 
> 
> They just get Rs 8000/- or may be Rs 5000/- extra as the Qualification Pay because of their extra qualification. Sure there has to be a difference between a plain soldier and a technical one, no?
> 
> So it means that if a fighter Lt Col gets Rs 500000 per month, and Engineer Lt Col would get Rs 580000 per month. And you think it is 'more'?
> 
> A cousin of mine who is a simple DAE (Diploma of Associate Engineer - equivalent to FSc) is earn 2 lac per month from a oil and gas company, and he has only served for 3 years!!
> 
> 
> It's still under process.
> 
> But a Brigadier is a Grade 22 Officer, do you even fringing what that is?



1L PKR is about 1080AUD.

My sister is specialising in brain surgery, when she finishes her post-grad, she's going to be earning about 400K AUD per year, which is about ~1089AUD per day. 

The amount you just quoted is so far beyond belief that I don't even know what you're smoking but whatever it is, I want some.


----------



## Xeric

@5ever

WTH do you exactly want to say?

Your post is self contradictory, to say the least.


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> Be thankful that we are arguing online.
> 
> 
> 
> If so, than you are doing a hell of a dis-service to your father and others.
> 
> 
> Yeah right!
> should have fcuking clarified it, or may be after getting a little bashing you are planning to go back on your words?
> 
> 
> So how come it is a perk?
> 
> Any civilian buys a house and lives in it and it will become a perk for him? Please visit the definition of 'perk' once again.
> 
> 
> Yes the hell you paid.
> 
> 45% of Rs 40000 (pay of an officer) mean Rs 18000/-. Who the heck pays Rs 18000/- in rent in Pakistan for a 1955 built house?!
> 
> And 5% of the running basic (in this case meaning Rs 2000/-) is paid in ADDITION to the above Rs 18000/- on MONTHLY basis as the maintenance fund for the house back to the sarkar. So the net comes down to Rs 20000/- every month!!
> 
> And you call it a fcuking Perk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bara ihsan hai ji apka..apka bus chalay tu ab nikah karwa k molvi ko b pasiay na dain,janab!
> 
> 
> 
> Modest Fee?
> 
> Dude, the APS is there for the service of military personnel!!
> 
> Do you think the 'bloody' civilians would built a school for the fujis serving at Siachen, or at Chaman, Loralai, Zohb, Tank, Bhimbar etc?
> 
> So hell yeah they pay less because it is for them, and guess what, there is N*O BUDGET FOR THE APS FROM THE NATIONAL EXCHEQUER *, it is run from the fee received from the students studying in APS, in case you started thinking that the military is being given subsidized education at the expense of civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 40% UNEMPLOYED Pakistanis get hounded for thousands of rupees everytime they got a 'little' bemari, so why should you be so different than them? Get a fcuking JOB, i say!!
> 
> 
> 
> IDIOT!!!!
> 
> You really are stupid!
> 
> That fringing chit is used for LOAN, meaning that you can get the items without paying and then you can py the accumulative bill at the end of the month!!
> 
> It's just like civilians have _khatas_ with civilian shops where they would open up a load register and keep on getting the things and then pay for it at the next month's first.
> 
> WTF is your age by the way?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street?!
> 
> 
> 
> hi oye mai kithay jawan..!!
> 
> Even a kid who cleans the cars at the Signals is better than the poor chap on the street, blame the fcuking KID for his misery too!!
> 
> Were you even serious when you log in to PDF today?



Did I say anywhere that the APS was built by civilians or anything, it was built by the army for the education of a a child of a JCO and an officer both. And no, I know where the budget of APS comes from, and it is not coming from national exchequer or from the pocket of a civilian!!!!

You are not really getting my point, or is it my inability to get the point through keyboard.

You and I are on the same page.

I faking know that the chit I mentioned is a loan, and you have to pay it all at the end of the month, r rather it gets deducted form your salary.

And no, I am not backtracking from my earlier point.

Army officers do get less salary from their civilian counterparts, private sector employees. And they are living a tight life, most of them.

You know, you keep generalizing everything I say. First I said that there are some benefits, and you mis-interpreted by thinking I said that army people get everything for free!!! ( as if).

And now, you are thinking that I said that the 'chit' is a waiver and it is free, which is sure as hell not the case!

So, stop generalizing.

So, you and I are on the same page.
Nowhere did I say army people get free things, or anything for free. They get DHA plots after paying money( we are caught up in that issue at the moment as well) , they get everything after paying money.

What the fck in the world made you think that we got it for free or I said that we got it for free?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@nuclearpak... lol @CHIT... Didnt your father pay the monthly mess bill?

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------




nuclearpak said:


> Did I say anywhere that the APS was built by civilians or anything, it was built by the army for the education of a a child of a JCO and an officer both. And no, I know where the budget of APS comes from, and it is not coming from national exchequer or from the pocket of a civilian!!!!
> 
> You are not really getting my point, or is it my inability to get the point through keyboard.
> 
> You and I are on the same page.
> 
> I faking know that the chit I mentioned is a loan, and you have to pay it all at the end of the month, r rather it gets deducted form your salary.
> 
> And no, I am not backtracking from my earlier point.
> 
> Army officers do get less salary from their civilian counterparts, private sector employees. And they are living a tight life, most of them.
> 
> You know, you keep generalizing everything I say. First I said that there are some benefits, and you mis-interpreted by thinking I said that army people get everything for free!!! ( as if).
> 
> And now, you are thinking that I said that the 'chit' is a waiver and it is free, which is sure as hell not the case!
> 
> So, stop generalizing.
> 
> So, you and I are on the same page.
> Nowhere did I say army people get free things, or anything for free. They get DHA plots after paying money( we are caught up in that issue at the moment as well) , they get everything after paying money.
> 
> *What the fck in the world made you think that we got it for free or I said that we got it for free*?



Yet you counted them as perks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> @nuclearpak... lol @CHIT... Didnt your father pay the monthly mess bill?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> *Yet you counted them as perks?*



Maybe I got the terminology wrong then, sitting in a shopping mall and doing PDF does not really help huh?

As for the Chit issue, it is something like a iou, people go and buy something from the mess, the mess havaldar gets it on the chit and register, and it all gets deducted at the end of the month from next month salary.

*NOWHERE I SAID IT IS FOCKING FREE!!!!*

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------

and if anywhere I said it is free, then please highlight or quote that part, and I will be very happy to apologize.


----------



## Xeric

@NP

This clumsy habit of 'omitting the details or the qualifiers' during your discourse would get you in some serious thick shyt some day, that i can vouch.

You know, you are in my friends list, so i took quite a care at spanking you.

So chilax and be careful next time, bery bery careful


----------



## beckham

Nitin Goyal said:


> This is still too less... this much can be earned by a 12th pass by working in a BPO in India.



Totally, even the CF's (cooks,barbers,etc...) in a police camp gets the same.


----------



## livingdead

The Indian govt servant salaries( including army ones) have been raised a lot in 6th pay commission.
It was not so good before.
My friend is a not an officer but diploma entry engineer in navy(I think he has worked nearly 7 years). He was earning nearly 22k before 6th pay commission, and struggling.
Now he gets more than 35, and can manage his finances better.
Although inflation is eating into salaries, 6th pay commission has been too generous to Govt employees.

About pakistani salaries, I cant believe they are paid so less. I read somewhere junior doctors are paid 10000 pakistani rupees. 
How do they manage to have nice cars, houses, lifestyle etc, without stealing?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

My college seniors selected into Navy have a starting pay of 58K(Housing and others are also provided!).


----------



## jagjitnatt

savVY said:


> After NDA from IMA Army officers get *Rs43000 basic + allowances.*
> IAF officers get *50000 basic + allowances.*
> I cant tell you about navy because no one known in my circle is in navy.
> Indian allowances and other reliefs are that much that a bachelor dont have to invest a peny.
> An IT engg with income above 2 lac will die to live that kind of life!! *ROYAL*



Its not 43000 basic. Its 24000. Its actually 15600, but add to that grade pay and military pay and it becomes 24000, after that DA and other allowances are added. So the total pay after everything becomes 35000-45000 depending on specialty.

In airforce, the pay is same, but pilots get an additional 9000 per month as flying allowance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

jagjitnatt said:


> In airforce, the pay is same, but pilots get an additional 9000 per month as flying allowance.



I believe of the 3 arms ..airforce personnel gets the highest pay.

Some people here is comparing civilian job with a govt job. If you have a booming economy civilians always tend to make more than their Govt counterparts , but no matter how much you earn you cannot command the respect that a Govt job brings you.


----------



## AMRITSAR

Khan_patriot said:


> our army's perks dont come near the ''liberty'' yours has in the Occupied Kashmir and ALL crimes commited by your army disappears....



all times occupied kashmir crime apne gireban me jhank kar bhi dejh liya karo


----------



## Shaurya

I am pretty sure they are very good , atleast its greater than 20,000 but I have no idea what the jawans get paid, especially those with lowest ranks??


----------



## Big Boss

Its not that Indian govt./bureaucrats treat our military fairly or gives them good pay.

*The fact is that its a lowest pay they can pay as per law.*

Military personals (Army, Navy, Air force, Paramilitary like CISF, ITBP, BSF, etc.) are central govt. employees and according to recent 6th pay commission (which have raised pay of each and every govt. servants) they are paying them.

And as per 6th pay commission a govt. employee like a sweeper or a peon or a person who cleans toilet gets minimum salary of 12,500 (US $ 250) per month + incentives + perks.


----------



## asad71

harpoon said:


> I believe of the 3 arms ..airforce personnel gets the highest pay.
> 
> .



1. Officers of all Services would be getting basic salaries at par. However, there are allowances and pays, etc beyond. A GD(P) officer, that is a pilot who flies, would get a handsome flying allowance making his total take highest among his colleagues.

2. In 1964-65, a 2/Lieut in PA was getting Rs 450.00 when gold was selling below Rs 100.00 per tola if I am not wrong.


----------



## Harry Potter

I got this from the official website of Indian Navy:
On joining the navy you get:
Basic:15600+Grade Pay-5400+MSP-6000+30% D.A+30%Housing Allowance and 11000 if you are a Sub/Marcos/Flying cadre
So you get CTC of Rs.55,000 per month or 68,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

harpoon said:


> Not really in Pakistan I heard if you are an officer on retirement you are given a plot of land in prime location at dirt cheap price. You have the option of selling it at market rate netting you a high profit. Also after retirement you will guaranteed jobs in Army run enterprises.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Thats called 'combat pay' or 'hazard pay' or something like that and its given to soldiers serving in sensitive areas for eg. in India Kashmir.



The plots of land are allocated out of programs for which the army officer gets deducted pay all their lives. Nothing comes free in this world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

boris said:


> *The food the jawans,JCO,NCO's get is amazingggg.....* spicy and delicious sometimes officers go to eat in their mess.


Yep! You should check out the scales in high altitude areas! Meals-Ready-To-Eat [MRE] rations too are provided that can be warmed in their foils and eaten. Apart from the usual, there's MRE mutton/chicken and veg biryani too! Other stuff includes Peanut Candy, chocolates, cashew nuts, badam, and a variety of tinned stuff, veg and non veg.

Now all one requires is a bottle of beer, a rocky outcrop to sit on, some of the snacks mentioned above, snow falling from above and your day is made!! 


Cheers!


----------



## harpoon

Asim Aquil said:


> The plots of land are allocated out of programs for which the army officer gets deducted pay all their lives. Nothing comes free in this world.



I already mentioned that the price charged from the concerned officer is 'dirt cheap', just a token amount.


----------



## OrionHunter

rockstar said:


> Army guys need to pay tax?


What did you think? There are no free binges where income tax is concerned. Everyone has to pay if he is within the tax bracket. Only those who are gallantry award winners from Sena Medal upwards are exempted from paying any income tax.


----------



## OrionHunter

harpoon said:


> Whats so un-officer like? I have seen video clippings of US Army in Iraq where both soldiers and officers eat in the same mess hall.This whole 'officer-soldier' divide is a throwback of our colonial past when British officers and Indian men that they commanded lived separate lives and did not mix.


Ok, let's put this to rest once and for all. In peace areas where there are officers messes, officers are required to dine there. In field areas where there are no messes (mostly at Company level and below), the food is cooked centrally in a _langar_ for jawans, JCOs as well as officers. Where you want to eat your food is your choice - your bunker, your friends bunker, with the jawans or under a tree. 

Battalion HQ, even in field areas, have officers messes where officers located at HQs dine. All battalion HQs and above have officers messes even in field areas.

However, especially in peace areas during festivals you have what is called,_ 'Bara Khana'_ where all ranks including the commanding officer sit and have food together. If you aren't a teetotaler, then its rum you have with the jawans. No whiskey or other fancy liquor!! 

Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Big Boss said:


> And as per 6th pay commission a govt. employee like a sweeper or a peon or a person who cleans toilet gets minimum salary of 12,500 (US $ 250) per month + incentives + perks.


Right! A civilian driver at the Defence Services Staff College here gets a monthly salary of Rs 23,000 plus canteen facilities and subsidised accommodation!!! Jeeez!


----------



## boris

OrionHunter said:


> Yep! You should check out the scales in high altitude areas! Meals-Ready-To-Eat [MRE] rations too are provided that can be warmed in their foils and eaten. Apart from the usual, there's MRE mutton/chicken and veg biryani too! Other stuff includes Peanut Candy, chocolates, cashew nuts, badam, and a variety of tinned stuff, veg and non veg.
> 
> Now all one requires is a bottle of beer, a rocky outcrop to sit on, some of the snacks mentioned above, snow falling from above and your day is made!!
> 
> 
> Cheers!



In fact you get MRE's at surplus stores here in the US,they contain beef steaks,tabasco sauce.I have also had an Indian MRE it had Dal Makhani,paratha and sooji halwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Harry Potter said:


> There is a rumor that if you are in Pakistan Army you get a free Swiss Bank account.



And from where did you get this rumor?

The kind of non-sense sometimes is just mind boggling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

OrionHunter said:


> Relax buddy! I think he's just trying his hand at humour!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



I heard a rumor that making pointless posts on serious subjects get people an infraction 

There are changes afoot in the PakMil that have reduced the perks that earlier officers and more importantly senior level command enjoyed.
Many of the careerist "land Mafia" type folks that butt-kissed their way up the ladder will find themselves without any reward. Where previously a few sycophantic suckups made it through to the top..there will be no motivation for any further.. only the best and most dedicated people will be at the helm of the armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## livingdead

There is a lot of corruption in indian army. But you wont be able to make money like civilians.
I would be interested in how much a jawan is paid(lowest), that is a better sign of how army treats you, officers get good perks anywhere.


----------



## rajnikant

katwe said:


> I am pretty sure they are very good , atleast its greater than 20,000 but I have no idea what the jawans get paid, especially those with lowest ranks??


I know a jawan in IA who is currently drawing around 30K p.m. dont know the break up though.. this doesnt include housing and another perks its cash in hand. at least thats what he told me.


----------



## TaimiKhan

harpoon said:


> I already mentioned that the price charged from the concerned officer is 'dirt cheap', just a token amount.



They are not dirt cheap prices, they are based on the estimated development costs and the money is started to be collected when there is nothing on the ground, barren land with just a plan. So when people start contributing money, civilians & armed forces, bureaucrats etc etc, from that money they start development. DHA is a housing society and you have to become a member of it, and there is a joining fee which is same for everyone and then there are installments and the real plot is nowhere to be seen, after a few years the real plot on the ground emerges in the shape of a housing area where all get plots based on the estimated development cost. Yeah a 5-10% discount may be given to armed forces personnel. Plus, Federal Govt has its own housing society which gives plots/ flats to federal govt employees, Supreme Court of pakistan has also a housing society, Federal Cabinet Division has its own housing society, and soon. Its not just armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gardener

rajnikant said:


> I know a jawan in IA who is currently drawing around 30K p.m. dont know the break up though.. this doesnt include housing and another perks its cash in hand. at least thats what he told me.



lol 30k plus perks for an indian army sepoy....are u retarded?


----------



## third eye

An interesting thread to read.

Parts of it have been a revelation to me. Others have been shocking in terms of misinformation. Example : 

Does the army pay tax ?

Officers of the IA get six eggs for breakfast !

Land is given at throw away prices to officers of the PA.

Stuff from the canteen (CSD) is for free 

Does a soldier on UN mission get the salary he is entitled to in addition to the UN salary ? etc

Armies the world over are a reflection of the society, economy & culture they come from. In S Asian countries we carry a legacy of strong military links from the past , add to this the need for maintaining strong standing armies for reasons best known to us all.

Each nation would try & give the best to its soldiers within bounds of not creating an imbalance with other Govt jobs. The babus try to equate themselves ( sucessfully too) without taking into consideration the hardships & risks of the profesion of arms both on the soldier & his family.

The salaries in the IA are a lot better now than what they were not very long ago. One did always feel that those in PA were better paid.


----------



## TaimiKhan

third eye said:


> An interesting thread to read.
> 
> Parts of it have been a revelation to me. Others have been shocking in terms of misinformation. Example :
> 
> Does the army pay tax ?
> 
> Officers of the IA get six eggs for breakfast !
> 
> Land is given at throw away prices to officers of the PA.
> 
> Stuff from the canteen (CSD) is for free
> 
> Does a soldier on UN mission get the salary he is entitled to in addition to the UN salary ? etc
> 
> Armies the world over are a reflection of the society, economy & culture they come from. In S Asian countries we carry a legacy of strong military links from the past , add to this the need for maintaining strong standing armies for reasons best known to us all.
> 
> Each nation would try & give the best to its soldiers within bounds of not creating an imbalance with other Govt jobs. The babus try to equate themselves ( sucessfully too) without taking into consideration the hardships & risks of the profesion of arms both on the soldier & his family.
> 
> The salaries in the IA are a lot better now than what they were not very long ago. One did always feel that those in PA were better paid.



Yes, PA officers do pay the income tax.

No idea about IA officers getting six eggs. 

No, plots are not given at through away prices to PA officers, but do have my doubts about Generals.

No, stuff from CSD is not free, all items are paid for, but yeah few items get a discount just like how its done in Utility stores, but the discount is limited to not less then the company price, meaning profit rate / profit margin is reduced in the price. And CSD is open to all, general public visit CSDs much much more then officers and their families. 

PA officers and men get only their basic salary(no allowances, just the basic part) while on UN mission in edition to their UN pays. 

PA is no more the better paid one, especially with the non-stop high inflation since last few years which has reduced the purchasing power of ordinary pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Donatello

third eye said:


> An interesting thread to read.
> 
> Parts of it have been a revelation to me. Others have been shocking in terms of misinformation. Example :
> 
> Does the army pay tax ?
> 
> Officers of the IA get *six eggs* for breakfast !
> 
> Land is given at throw away prices to officers of the PA.
> 
> Stuff from the canteen (CSD) is for free
> 
> Does a soldier on UN mission get the salary he is entitled to in addition to the UN salary ? etc
> 
> Armies the world over are a reflection of the society, economy & culture they come from. In S Asian countries we carry a legacy of strong military links from the past , add to this the need for maintaining strong standing armies for reasons best known to us all.
> 
> Each nation would try & give the best to its soldiers within bounds of not creating an imbalance with other Govt jobs. The babus try to equate themselves ( sucessfully too) without taking into consideration the hardships & risks of the profesion of arms both on the soldier & his family.
> 
> The salaries in the IA are a lot better now than what they were not very long ago. One did always feel that those in PA were better paid.




Six eggs? Whoa, that's load of cholestrol.


----------



## Xeric

third eye said:


> An interesting thread to read.
> 
> Parts of it have been a revelation to me. Others have been shocking in terms of misinformation. Example :
> 
> Does the army pay tax ?
> 
> Officers of the IA get six eggs for breakfast !
> 
> Land is given at throw away prices to officers of the PA.
> 
> Stuff from the canteen (CSD) is for free
> 
> Does a soldier on UN mission get the salary he is entitled to in addition to the UN salary ? etc
> 
> Armies the world over are a reflection of the society, economy & culture they come from. In S Asian countries we carry a legacy of strong military links from the past , add to this the need for maintaining strong standing armies for reasons best known to us all.
> 
> Each nation would try & give the best to its soldiers within bounds of not creating an imbalance with other Govt jobs. The babus try to equate themselves ( sucessfully too) without taking into consideration the hardships & risks of the profesion of arms both on the soldier & his family.
> 
> The salaries in the IA are a lot better now than what they were not very long ago. One did always feel that those in PA were better paid.


If you had spared yourself from smoking shyt while you were reading through this thread, you sure could have received all the (correct) answers to your stupid questions, but then whom am i explaining this to?

Advice: Take a break from smoking shyt and re-read the thread with all of your nine holes wide open!


----------



## livingdead

Xeric said:


> If you had spared yourself from smoking shyt while you were reading through this thread, you sure could have received all the (correct) answers to your stupid questions, but then whom am i explaining this to?
> 
> Advice: Take a break from smoking shyt and re-read the thread with all of your nine holes wide open!



Massive failure in comprehension. Read the first two lines again(you will understand he is referring to other's questions).


----------



## OrionHunter

third eye said:


> Parts of it have been a revelation to me. *Others have been shocking in terms of misinformation. Example :
> 
> Officers of the IA get six eggs for breakfast !*


You didn't know? There's a category called *'eggtarians'* *where eggs are given in lieu of meat*. So one gets his usual 2 eggs for breakfast plus 4 eggs in lieu of meat. That my friend, totals up to 6 eggs a day!* You can have them all during breakfast or as snacks with a glass of beer before lunch. * And most prefer them during breakfast. A six egg omelet is a favorite especially after a good workout in the morning. 

Now do you get it? So what's the so called 'misinformation' that you're talking about? There's nothing 'shocking' here. When you don't know something just ask to clarify. Don't just shoot from the hip.


----------



## Revolutionary

money counts for nothing when you get so much respect its a waste of time to discuss the eatables and ration that is being provided to the officers, in general i don't thing the life style of army officers has a comparison anywhere. and army take's good care of its officers during and after service period .don't know about rest of you but i wont ask for something like money when it comes to the service of nation its a matter of personal satisfaction.
good day


----------



## Xeric

hinduguy said:


> Massive failure in comprehension. Read the first two lines again(you will understand he is referring to other's questions).


Hey smart alec, listen carefully, he was just trying to 'sugarcoat' is flame by his 'honest' premise that he had put up before the actual yapping.

i have seen their (and your) kinds earlier on this forum, so please dont teach me.

Because if this thread had actually served him as a 'revealer', he wouldnt have concluded that officers of PA are given land at throw away prices (because this have been amply explained on this thread-that they dont get any such privilege).

Or may be he wouldnt have generalized to the extent of concluding that "Stuff from the canteen (CSD) is for free", whereas this doesnt hold guud for Pakistan, even in the IA this privileged is (as far as i can make out) for the troops only.

So stop being an apologist!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

OrionHunter said:


> You didn't know? There's a category called *'eggtarians'* *where eggs are given in lieu of meat*. So one gets his usual 2 eggs for breakfast plus 4 eggs in lieu of meat. That my friend, totals up to 6 eggs a day!* You can have them all during breakfast or as snacks with a glass of beer before lunch. * And most prefer them during breakfast. A six egg omelet is a favorite especially after a good workout in the morning.



Ours dont get eggs in the breakfast, i mean they are not issued to individuals, no 2,3 or 6 eggs to each soldier. It's just that a bulk issue of eggs is given basing on the daily ration strength of any unit - that can make 1-2 eggs to one soldier, but then the 'egg breakfast' is not available daily, in our case only one day per week the soldiers can have _andas_, the remaining days it is either Aalo ki Bhujia, the remainder of yester-dinner or Dhall.

Gen Kiyani has increased the ration scales of soldiers, so now the soldiers can have a better breakfast as their Mess (Langar) can spare some meat (a VERY few chickens for a strength of hundreds) that can be used to give _taste_ to the Dhal or Aalo Bhijiya that is made for breakfast, i mean something like the Knor's Chicken Cubes thingy.

Still, the breakfast contains enough proteins to make up for the physical hardships that the soldier would have to go through during the day.

As for the issue of eggs in lieu of meat, yes it is also practiced in case of PA, but again not for breakfast or individual-issue to soldiers, but let's say it was a meat day of the week and chicken/mutton was supposed to be cooked in the dinner but because of any reason the meat cannot be issued/is not available (shortage/road blocked/bird flu things etc), so in order to make up for the proteins as per the Diet Program, eggs may be issued for that particular day, meaning thereby that soldiers would have to eat *Anda Khakina* (that thing when you cook eggs like a curry by adding onions and stuff - a larger omelette) instead of chicken/mutton curry - so infact it's not a guud bargain/alternative.



> Now do you get it? So what's the so called 'misinformation' that you're talking about? There's nothing 'shocking' here. When you don't know something just ask to clarify. Don't just shoot from the hip.


Though the (lavish) stuff as you guys have mentioned that the IA soldiers are given, is not available to the soldiers of PA, but these guys need to understand that even if the soldier is given guud food, it is not to be taken as a luxury, because it's more of a necessity, soldiers (Pakistani or Indian) has to endure more physical activity during the better part of their day - how many civilians would dig trenches, paint walls, construct sheds, lift heavy equipment, run 3-4 miles, clean complete tanks and guns, push artillery guns (weighting in hundred of tons) over kilometers etc as a daily routine?

P.S. Roundoos are requested not to compare a daily-wager-labor (who also has to do much physical activity to earn his food) with soldiers. Or else, eating food would also become/termed as a 'perk' for soldiers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> P.S. Roundoos are requested not to compare a daily-wager-labor (who also has to do much physical activity to earn his food) with soldiers. Or else, eating food would also become/termed as a *'perk*' for soldiers!



I can see where that came from!

And on another note, the langar food is really tasty, the Daal especially.


----------



## Xeric

_Tum tu dil pe he laygye, jigar_ 

The comment was not member-specific.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> _Tum tu dil pe he laygye, jigar_
> 
> The comment was not member-specific.



cant help it really you know!!!


----------



## Revolutionary

Xeric said:


> Or may be he wouldnt have generalized to the extent of concluding that "Stuff from the canteen (CSD) is for free", whereas this doesnt hold guud for Pakistan, even in the IA this privileged is (as far as i can make out) for the troops only.



csd is for every serving personnel from a soldier to officer certainly with some limitations like a soldier has a different limit of the grocery and liquor that he can avail per year and an officer has different contrary to what you assume an officer gets more benefit than a soldier its all based on ranks.


----------



## Revolutionary

Xeric said:


> Ours dont get eggs in the breakfast, i mean they are not issued to individuals, no 2,3 or 6 eggs to each soldier. It's just that a bulk issue of eggs is given basing on the daily ration strength of any unit - that can make 1-2 eggs to one soldier, but then the 'egg breakfast' is not available daily, in our case only one day per week the soldiers can have _andas_, the remaining days it is either Aalo ki Bhujia, the remainder of yester-dinner or Dhall.
> 
> Gen Kiyani has increased the ration scales of soldiers, so now the soldiers can have a better breakfast as their Mess (Langar) can spare some meat (a VERY few chickens for a strength of hundreds) that can be used to give _taste_ to the Dhal or Aalo Bhijiya that is made for breakfast, i mean something like the Knor's Chicken Cubes thingy.
> 
> Still, the breakfast contains enough proteins to make up for the physical hardships that the soldier would have to go through during the day.
> 
> As for the issue of eggs in lieu of meat, yes it is also practiced in case of PA, but again not for breakfast or individual-issue to soldiers, but let's say it was a meat day of the week and chicken/mutton was supposed to be cooked in the dinner but because of any reason the meat cannot be issued/is not available (shortage/road blocked/bird flu things etc), so in order to make up for the proteins as per the Diet Program, eggs may be issued for that particular day, meaning thereby that soldiers would have to eat *Anda Khakina* (that thing when you cook eggs like a curry by adding onions and stuff - a larger omelette) instead of chicken/mutton curry - so infact it's not a guud bargain/alternative.
> 
> Though the (lavish) stuff as you guys have mentioned that the IA soldiers are given, is not available to the soldiers of PA, but these guys need to understand that even if the soldier is given guud food, it is not to be taken as a luxury, because it's more of a necessity, soldiers (Pakistani or Indian) has to endure more physical activity during the better part of their day - how many civilians would dig trenches, paint walls, construct sheds, lift heavy equipment, run 3-4 miles, clean complete tanks and guns, push artillery guns (weighting in hundred of tons) over kilometers etc as a daily routine?
> 
> P.S. Roundoos are requested not to compare a daily-wager-labor (who also has to do much physical activity to earn his food) with soldiers. Or else, eating food would also become/termed as a 'perk' for soldiers!



well on this side of the border we have almost the same system langar and all that every battery (company) has its own langar so generally there are 3 to 4 lanagar halls in a regiment. to keep the morale of the soldiers high an officer ( quarter master or the battery(company) commander) taste's food from the langar atleast once in a week.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

harpoon said:


> Not really in Pakistan I heard if you are an officer on retirement you are given a plot of land in prime location at dirt cheap price. You have the option of selling it at market rate netting you a high profit. Also after retirement you will guaranteed jobs in Army run enterprises.




Dude you are seriously misinformed... if every officer is given a plot like this, then we might run out of land soon.


----------



## Hello_10

> Plus, Federal Govt has its own housing society which gives plots/ flats to federal govt employees, Supreme Court of pakistan has also a housing society, Federal Cabinet Division has its own housing society, and soon. Its not just armed forces.





TaimiKhan said:


> PA is no more the better paid one, especially with the non-stop high inflation since last few years which has reduced the purchasing power of ordinary pakistanis.



Few senior members of this forum might know that I always read that in rupees term, defence budget of India was always around 3 times to that of Pakistan during last over 40 years, means if defence budget of India was 1.64tn Indian rupees for India last year then it was around 500bn Pakistan rupees for Pakistan last year, with concerning Arm ratio of 3:1 and active military personnel ratio of around 2.2:1 between India and Pakistan. And till 1991, Indian and Pakistani rupees was almost 1:1 in exchange rates terms.

But Pakistan suffered higher inflation than India during last 20 years, making 1 Indian rupees = 1.8 Pakistani rupees right now, which has made a difference. But yes military personnel of both the countries also get other government benefits like funding for house, free medical for their families etc so its all good


----------



## TaimiKhan

Hello_10 said:


> Few senior members of this forum might know that I always read that in rupees term, defence budget of India was always around 3 times to that of Pakistan during last over 40 years, means if defence budget of India was 1.64tn Indian rupees for India last year then it was around 500bn Pakistan rupees for Pakistan last year, with concerning Arm ratio of 3:1 and active military personnel ratio of around 2.2:1 between India and Pakistan. And till 1991, Indian and Pakistani rupees was almost 1:1 in exchange rates terms.
> 
> But Pakistan suffered higher inflation than India during last 20 years, making 1 Indian rupees = 1.8 Pakistani rupees right now, which has made a difference. But yes military personnel of both the countries also get other government benefits like *funding for house*, free medical for their families etc so its all good



Funding for houses is not free, it is paid by the officers throughout their service from their salaries and when they retire, whatever left amount is to be deposited before the house is handed over to the officer, they don't come free. And as for free medical, lot of organizations in Pakistan, including govt ones provide free medical facilities to its employees, so such perks and privileges are not confined to the military only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assault Rifle

Indian Armed Forces personnel will see an increase of 75%-100% in their salaries in around 2 years.
This time they have a separate pay commision.


----------



## asad71

It seems we are the worst paid. The only consolation is almost all officers get to do at least one UN Mission where our officers get direct benefit.

Pay Scale | Official Website of Bangladesh Army


----------



## bandit

asad71 said:


> It seems we are the worst paid. The only consolation is almost all officers get to do at least one UN Mission where our officers get direct benefit.
> 
> Pay Scale | Official Website of Bangladesh Army



Thats way low, in Indian INR its like 8000 for a Lieutenant!!


Indian salaries went up after 6th pay commision big time in 2008-9.

For a Flying Officer,Navy Lieutenant, Army Lieutenant take home is about ~ 55000 INR.

For a Jawan its ~25000 INR.

The perks like free apartment and Canteen , Whiskey, no sales taxes on cars etc are ofc awesome


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Harry Potter said:


> Can anybody tell me which countries military has a higher salary & allowances,India or Pakistan?Higher salaries generally mean that they are treated better.Please provide some sources.



In Pakistan once you rank up and retire you get a free house. Not sure about Pakistan.


----------



## Assault Rifle

Military personnel are expecting an 80-100% rise in pay after the 7th Pay Commission is implemented.


----------



## Xeric

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> In Pakistan once you rank up and retire you get a free house. Not sure about Pakistan.


Really?!


----------



## Astra-2013

after reading some posts i think commodities of daily use is cheaper in pakistan.......saala yaha to mehngayi na le rakhi hai


----------



## BetterPakistan

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> In Pakistan once you rank up and retire you get a free house. Not sure about Pakistan.



Buddy please once again read what you wrote.



Astra-2013 said:


> after reading some posts i think commodities of daily use is cheaper in pakistan.......saala yaha to mehngayi na le rakhi hai



No, I have searched about it online and I found that India is cheaper then Pakistan.


----------



## third eye

Astra-2013 said:


> after reading some posts i think commodities of daily use is *cheaper in pakistan*.......saala yaha to mehngayi na le rakhi hai





BetterPakistan said:


> No, I have searched about it online and I found that* India is cheaper then Pakistan.*



Pahle aap..!


----------



## OrionHunter

Mech said:


> Yeah. My bad.
> 
> Also, i think soldiers can get LED TV's, laptops.....and other high end stuff at subsidized rates......amirite?


Yes even cars and SUVs, but no laptops and computers as yet!! Sucks, what?



Assault Rifle said:


> Military personnel are expecting an 80-100% rise in pay after the 7th Pay Commission is implemented.


Aapke muh mein ghee shakkar!!  But I think it would be about 30-40% rise.



Xeric said:


> If so, it's quite immoral (and not to mention, un-officer like).
> 
> Yes, if it is for the purpose of checking the standards and interactions with troops, that's alright.


Right! This is called food tasting or checking where the duty officer or company/battalion commander checks whether the food is palatable. If consistently good, the cooks are even given a shabash by the CO during the battalion sainik sammelans. The dining room/cookhouse is also a good place to meet up with jawans informally during meals.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

third eye said:


> Pahle aap..!



mtlb?


----------



## SipahSalar

Salaries mean little if you can't compare living costs.


----------



## East or West India Best

Pay for Pakistani officers is quite low. The government should address this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Death Walking Terror

With 7th pay commission, India is now even further ahead.


----------



## Zen0

Indian government gives pensions tob its soldiers and officers. Their families future is secure till death, i don't think Pakistan does the same.


----------



## The Eagle

Zen0 said:


> Indian government gives pensions tob its soldiers and officers. Their families future is secure till death, i don't think Pakistan does the same.



What you think is contrary to the fact.


----------



## saaju

Not sure about salaries but PA is much more respected than IA in respective nations ..


----------



## Zen0

The Eagle said:


> What you think is contrary to the fact.


So Pakistani soldiers get pension too?


----------



## farhan_9909

Recently someone sent me a link of Indian army officer pay mentioning that a Captain In Indian army gets around 75k INR.

Aur taanay humko miltey hai k army budget kha gye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Zen0 said:


> Indian government gives pensions tob its soldiers and officers. Their families future is secure till death, i don't think Pakistan does the same.


Almost every country gives pensions...

Their families also get benefits; such as free housing, education, means of transport, less taxes and ect...


----------



## The Eagle

Zen0 said:


> So Pakistani soldiers get pension too?



That's what I said, if you can get the point... Pension along with many benefits. Even after the death of Soldier, the widow receives the same pension for life time.


----------



## saaju

[QUOTE="Zen0, post: 9098611, member: 1employo Pakistani soldiers get pension too?[/QUOTE]

Not only soldiers I think every govt employ gets pension .. After retirement .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

farhan_9909 said:


> Recently someone sent me a link of Indian army officer pay mentioning that a Captain In Indian army gets around 75k INR.
> 
> Aur taanay humko miltey hai k army budget kha gye.


Doc much much money you makin.. basic pay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Must've been bullshit; because that's what an average doctor earns in America - either that or i'm doing the calculations wrong.



75k INR/month.

Doctor makes far more in America.Many of my senior are making about 50k during residency.Residency k baad tou pucho hi mat



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Doc much much money you makin.. basic pay.



Brother only when allowed second time practice waise toh bus guzara hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

farhan_9909 said:


> 75k INR/month.
> 
> Doctor makes far more in America.Many of my senior are making about 50k during residency.Residency k baad tou pucho hi mat
> 
> 
> 
> Brother only when allowed second time practice waise toh bus guzara hai


one of my cousins is in Eng Corps... went on some US course.. bechara everybody laughed at his pay... missouri became misery for him


----------



## Army research

It's about 30000-35000 of sipahi in pkr, same to a gentleman cadet but there food free school free and dhit load of benefits


----------



## Death Walking Terror

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> one of my cousins is in Eng Corps... went on some US course.. bechara everybody laughed at his pay... missouri became misery for him


US military pay is very high.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

farhan_9909 said:


> 75k INR/month.
> 
> Doctor makes far more in America.Many of my senior are making about 50k during residency.Residency k baad tou pucho hi mat
> 
> 
> 
> Brother only when allowed second time practice waise toh bus guzara hai


You're right lol, dumb me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> one of my cousins is in Eng Corps... went on some US course.. bechara everybody laughed at his pay... missouri became misery for him



Jab wapis ayega to tohfa mil jayga ussey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

farhan_9909 said:


> Jab wapis ayega to tohfa mil jayga ussey





Death Walking Terror said:


> US military pay is very high.


The guy is a gold medalist .. Topped his class at the US School.. but his pay was even lower than egyptian.... i belive totaling about 500 dollars per month or so..



farhan_9909 said:


> Jab wapis ayega to tohfa mil jayga ussey


Hes going for CnC,Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Praveen_Ambala

Update after 7th CPC.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Bro what are 2017 take home pay like for PA officers have they been raised since 2012???


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The guy is a gold medalist .. Topped his class at the US School.. but his pay was even lower than egyptian.... i belive totaling about 500 dollars per month or so..
> 
> 
> Hes going for CnC,Quetta.


----------



## maravan91

Indian sepoy starting salary is around 42300 pkr


----------



## syed_yusuf

maravan91 said:


> Indian sepoy starting salary is around 42300 pkr



why so low, this is very low pay for an indian private


----------



## fallstuff

Bangladesh Pay:

A Second Lieutenant’s basic pay will now be Tk 22,000, up from Tk 11,000.

The other aspects of defence pay scales had been finalised by the defence ministry.

The defence employees, too, had been getting a minimum basic of Tk 4,100 and a maximum of Tk 40,000 but they had bigger basket of allowances.

Defence employees who are not combatants will have a minimum basic of Tk 8,250, and combatants Tk 8,500.

https://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/201...cale-approved-basic-pay-range-tk-8250---78000


----------



## .

I can give you a very realistic answer Since my father was a CMA ,Part of the civil bureaucracy that audits the Military.
A second lieutenant starts his pay around 26,000 based on his scale . https://rightjobs.pk/blog/bps-pay-scales-in-pakistan/

They get the same pay as civil servants of GOP based on BPS but the privileges in military are not even comparable to other south Asian countries, this all started around the Zia Era during which he introduced newer allowances to army officers mainly land ownership before him the army was comparable to civil bureaucracy.
For example one uncle I know is a retired Brigadier of ISI who lives in Askari in a 1 kanal house granted by the Government ,He is retired for nearly 6 years yet he is living a lifestyle which retired Government officers of Scale -22 can only dream about and that I can say from personal experience since my father retired in BPS 22 and we live in a 5 marla house.

The ISI uncle has vintage vehicles about 2-3 , 1-2 Land cruisers and few other cars,This is very much the standard lifestyle of our brigadiers based on the lives of those who myself have seen.
When I used to live in a military colony this was just the ordinary scene ,Honest and moral upright Civil officers were driving around in cheap rusted suzuki Cultus of scale 20 while Brigadiers had 2-3 Honda or toyota's.

You are guaranteed a house if you retire in Pakistan army whereas my father after retiring and serving for nearly all the Important civil institutions in the Coontry like CCMA GHQ, CGA ,AGP were forced to think of two decisions.

Either go back to my hometown in the North which offered far higher living standards .OR
Live in a lowly locality of Punjab where trying to find peace was like trying to dig a hole in the ground till your nails went off ,such is the living standards of Pindi and some parts of ISB where due to urban poverty the people are agitated beyond belief.

People say why I'm highly critical of Pakistan ,It's because I've not traded my moral consciousness for fake nationalism.
Those that praise the status co have seen nothing.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Northern said:


> I can give you a very realistic answer Since my father was a CMA ,Part of the civil bureaucracy that audits the Military.
> A second lieutenant starts his pay around 26,000 based on his scale . https://rightjobs.pk/blog/bps-pay-scales-in-pakistan/
> 
> They get the same pay as civil servants of GOP based on BPS but the privileges in military are not even comparable to other south Asian countries, this all started around the Zia Era during which he introduced newer allowances to army officers mainly land ownership before him the army was comparable to civil bureaucracy.
> For example one uncle I know is a retired Brigadier of ISI who lives in Askari in a 1 kanal house granted by the Government ,He is retired for nearly 6 years yet he is living a lifestyle which retired Government officers of Scale -22 can only dream about and that I can say from personal experience since my father retired in BPS 22 and we live in a 5 marla house.
> 
> The ISI uncle has vintage vehicles about 2-3 , 1-2 Land cruisers and few other cars,This is very much the standard lifestyle of our brigadiers based on the lives of those who myself have seen.
> When I used to live in a military colony this was just the ordinary scene ,Honest and moral upright Civil officers were driving around in cheap rusted suzuki Cultus of scale 20 while Brigadiers had 2-3 Honda or toyota's.
> 
> You are guaranteed a house if you retire in Pakistan army whereas my father after retiring and serving for nearly all the Important civil institutions in the Coontry like CCMA GHQ, CGA ,AGP were forced to think of two decisions.
> 
> Either go back to my hometown in the North which offered far higher living standards .OR
> Live in a lowly locality of Punjab where trying to find peace was like trying to dig a hole in the ground till your nails went off ,such is the living standards of Pindi and some parts of ISB where due to urban poverty the people are agitated beyond belief.
> 
> People say why I'm highly critical of Pakistan ,It's because I've not traded my moral consciousness for fake nationalism.
> Those that praise the status co have seen nothing.


Your uncle paid for the house..

Those houses are built on... No profit, no loss basis..

But in reality... The construction is pathetic. The civilian contractors and corrupt housing department officials make sure to earn as much as they can even from"no profit no loss" scheme.



Northern said:


> I can give you a very realistic answer Since my father was a CMA ,Part of the civil bureaucracy that audits the Military.
> A second lieutenant starts his pay around 26,000 based on his scale . https://rightjobs.pk/blog/bps-pay-scales-in-pakistan/
> 
> They get the same pay as civil servants of GOP based on BPS but the privileges in military are not even comparable to other south Asian countries, this all started around the Zia Era during which he introduced newer allowances to army officers mainly land ownership before him the army was comparable to civil bureaucracy.
> For example one uncle I know is a retired Brigadier of ISI who lives in Askari in a 1 kanal house granted by the Government ,He is retired for nearly 6 years yet he is living a lifestyle which retired Government officers of Scale -22 can only dream about and that I can say from personal experience since my father retired in BPS 22 and we live in a 5 marla house.
> 
> The ISI uncle has vintage vehicles about 2-3 , 1-2 Land cruisers and few other cars,This is very much the standard lifestyle of our brigadiers based on the lives of those who myself have seen.
> When I used to live in a military colony this was just the ordinary scene ,Honest and moral upright Civil officers were driving around in cheap rusted suzuki Cultus of scale 20 while Brigadiers had 2-3 Honda or toyota's.
> 
> You are guaranteed a house if you retire in Pakistan army whereas my father after retiring and serving for nearly all the Important civil institutions in the Coontry like CCMA GHQ, CGA ,AGP were forced to think of two decisions.
> 
> Either go back to my hometown in the North which offered far higher living standards .OR
> Live in a lowly locality of Punjab where trying to find peace was like trying to dig a hole in the ground till your nails went off ,such is the living standards of Pindi and some parts of ISB where due to urban poverty the people are agitated beyond belief.
> 
> People say why I'm highly critical of Pakistan ,It's because I've not traded my moral consciousness for fake nationalism.
> Those that praise the status co have seen nothing.


No brigadier can afford multiple vehicles uncle he has a strong family background.. Meaning family wealth.
However a staff car is given to a gen officer (Brig and above)... It also has a fuel limit.. Meaning anything above the limit.. The fuel comes from officers pay.. And the car itself can't be taken everywhere without a written authority letter. 

And alot of colonels,majs drive used cars... Cuz their salary alone can't support that expenditure.. Unless they go on UN missions, have family support etc.



Northern said:


> I can give you a very realistic answer Since my father was a CMA ,Part of the civil bureaucracy that audits the Military.
> A second lieutenant starts his pay around 26,000 based on his scale . https://rightjobs.pk/blog/bps-pay-scales-in-pakistan/
> 
> They get the same pay as civil servants of GOP based on BPS but the privileges in military are not even comparable to other south Asian countries, this all started around the Zia Era during which he introduced newer allowances to army officers mainly land ownership before him the army was comparable to civil bureaucracy.
> For example one uncle I know is a retired Brigadier of ISI who lives in Askari in a 1 kanal house granted by the Government ,He is retired for nearly 6 years yet he is living a lifestyle which retired Government officers of Scale -22 can only dream about and that I can say from personal experience since my father retired in BPS 22 and we live in a 5 marla house.
> 
> The ISI uncle has vintage vehicles about 2-3 , 1-2 Land cruisers and few other cars,This is very much the standard lifestyle of our brigadiers based on the lives of those who myself have seen.
> When I used to live in a military colony this was just the ordinary scene ,Honest and moral upright Civil officers were driving around in cheap rusted suzuki Cultus of scale 20 while Brigadiers had 2-3 Honda or toyota's.
> 
> You are guaranteed a house if you retire in Pakistan army whereas my father after retiring and serving for nearly all the Important civil institutions in the Coontry like CCMA GHQ, CGA ,AGP were forced to think of two decisions.
> 
> Either go back to my hometown in the North which offered far higher living standards .OR
> Live in a lowly locality of Punjab where trying to find peace was like trying to dig a hole in the ground till your nails went off ,such is the living standards of Pindi and some parts of ISB where due to urban poverty the people are agitated beyond belief.
> 
> People say why I'm highly critical of Pakistan ,It's because I've not traded my moral consciousness for fake nationalism.
> Those that praise the status co have seen nothing.


Land isn't guaranteed.. They have a scheme of leasing army land and pony breeding (ponies bred are given to Mona Depot -Army).

And that scheme is only for officers who served in combat areas... Or unless the officer has alot of powa... If you know what I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## niaz

Almost 25% of my school & college class mates joined the armed services. A few died as captains in 1965 war; most reached the rank of Lt Col/ Col and a couple even made it to the Brigadier. Hence I am fully aware of the privileges army officers enjoy compared to the comparable civilian bureaucrats. 

I am sure many people have read Tolstoy’s War & Peace. I recall that Prince Bolkanski during his parting conversation with son Andre Bolkanski when he was going off to fight Napoleon said:

“If you die in the war, I shall be very sad but if you show cowardice, I shall be ashamed”

I have no problem with the army jawans & officers enjoying a pampered life during peace time; however, I expect them to be ready to die for their country during war and not surrender meekly as Pak Army Eastern command did in 1971.

This is the reason why I shall continue to feel extreme disdain for the coward Niazi who brought shame to the entire nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Terry52 said:


> a sepoy who earns 38000 INR when posted in kashmir earns 90k-110k when posted in siachin.


LMAO.

Sure sure.. 1 hundred thousand... While something like 56% Indians live with 1.25 $ defined poverty line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

niaz said:


> Almost 25% of my school & college class mates joined the armed services. A few died as captains in 1965 war; most reached the rank of Lt Col/ Col and a couple even made it to the Brigadier. Hence I am fully aware of the privileges army officers enjoy compared to the comparable civilian bureaucrats.
> 
> I am sure many people have read Tolstoy’s War & Peace. I recall that Prince Bolkanski during his parting conversation with son Andre Bolkanski when he was going off to fight Napoleon said:
> 
> “If you die in the war, I shall be very sad but if you show cowardice, I shall be ashamed”
> 
> I have no problem with the army jawans & officers enjoying a pampered life during peace time; however, I expect them to be ready to die for their country during war and not surrender meekly as Pak Army Eastern command did in 1971.
> 
> This is the reason why I shall continue to feel extreme disdain for the coward Niazi who brought shame to the entire nation.


Niaz shab is it Justified to put blame on ONE person,of all ills in that event.


----------



## xyxmt

Terry52 said:


> Yes 1 lakh rupees... Because of high allowances when posted in siachin...even my neighbor who is a sub inspector in ITBP get 80k when posted on china border... Usually he get 55k when posted in dehradoon camp or in delhi ITBP training center. My father is a goverment school teacher he teaches till matric and his salary is 65k in hand... People are dying for government jobs here in india its awesome ,but government removed the pension for those who ever joined after 2005, in india now only army gets the pension now. I'm also preparing for SSC CGL exam, through this exam they select Income tax inspectors, Exise inspector, CBI NIA inspectors , audit officers , upper division clerks ..but 10 lakh applicants and 3k seats.



how come these Sepoys who are suppose to me making 1 laks a month complain about the food given to them, they sure can afford to go out and eat everyday


----------



## xyxmt

Terry52 said:


> Yes they can have nice meal at kfc siachin where they can even pay through card or cash right ...or if they are posted in jungle in jharkhand they can have a nice lunch at punjabi dhaba daily



they can pack cereals, Europeans Chocolates, expensive dry fruits....they are making a fortunes here man.

on another thought if your country is paying them huge sum of 1 Lakh/month, why cant it afford to give them Rs 50 daal without 2 galon of water in it


----------



## xyxmt

Terry52 said:


> If mess or food incharge is doing curruption...how is relate to there salary ? In 7th pay commission it will be more , There salay for 3 month is 1 lakh belive me or not.



I thought you said 1 lakh a month, when you say someone's salary is 1 lakh its understood that you are talking about month


----------



## xyxmt

Terry52 said:


> Damn this is a typo ...I meant one month only.




for your info
http://www.4ono.com/indian-army-rank-wise-salary/


----------



## niaz

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Niaz shab is it Justified to put blame on ONE person,of all ills in that event.


 
I was 28 years old in 1971 and spent 4 night & 3 days at ESSO Kerosene storage terminal at Keamari when part of it was on fire & also under constant bombardment by the IAF; but we kept deliveries of the petroleum products going. It was a necessary job and someone had to do it

I was not alone, there were three groups of about 20 each in 8 hour shifts; everyone had the choice to refuse but nobody did because we owed it to our motherland.

You could understand my anger & disappointment when Gen. Niazi surrendered; when as civilians, we were prepared to risk our lives for the country; why did Niazi not go down fighting? He was not even injured. We expected our troops to continue fighting bravely instead of a cowardly surrender. (Kindly peruse Hamoodur Rahman report to know how the coward Niazi behaved). I blame the whole military regime of Yahya Khan, but Niazi most of all.

However, at this juncture, all I am saying is that I don't mind the privileged life style of the armed services personnel during peace time but I expect them lay down their lives during war.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MastanKhan

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Niaz shab is it Justified to put blame on ONE person,of all ills in that event.



Hi,

I don't blame Niazi for laying down the arms---it was a lost cause---.

But many of his actions were shameful---.

He was sacrificed when posted to East pakistan to save the skin of Tikka Khan---and Niazi took it very badly---.

Pakistani generals---overall behavior during the 65 and 71 conflict was extremely bad---. Niazi was no exception---he was just a product of the system that was used to this kind of stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## .

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Your uncle paid for the house..
> 
> Those houses are built on... No profit, no loss basis..
> 
> But in reality... The construction is pathetic. The civilian contractors and corrupt housing department officials make sure to earn as much as they can even from"no profit no loss" scheme.



You think its ethical to live in a house provided by the Government after retirement? Its regular practice that our Military men either have these after retirement and pay their rent as private civilians.
People blame bureaucrats in this country every step of the way ,Yet nobody knows that besides FECHS there isn't any other proper housing scheme for federal employees the high ranking ones let alone those below them ,I know families who retired as senior officers in extremely disheartening conditions who were appealing to FECHS board a few weeks ago ,Even if you get a Plot in FECHS that too is above the reach of senior officers ,Unless they're corrupt of-course.
I used to live in a 1 Kanal house provided by the federal Government ,My father retired on 23 December 2015 and gave a written statement to his office the week before his retirement and house was vacated ,We purchased a 5 marla house where I could barely park my car ,Let's not talk about the people who act retarded in these lowly settlements of Pindi/ISB.
This is a fact which nobody can deny, Army people even retired in 80s with Ranks of Majors or even captains have these housing facilities ,Go check adyala road where I grew up,You won't find anyone above BPS-18 in Army without a fortune,I know this because their children are my friends.




> No brigadier can afford multiple vehicles uncle he has a strong family background.. Meaning family wealth.
> However a staff car is given to a gen officer (Brig and above)... It also has a fuel limit.. Meaning anything above the limit.. The fuel comes from officers pay.. And the car itself can't be taken everywhere without a written authority letter.



That's Untrue when it comes to practical Examples I have in my life and many people acknowledge this fact, Yes there is a check on such things like fuel limit etc but most Officers I've known tend to have multiple cars.



> Land isn't guaranteed.. They have a scheme of leasing army land and pony breeding (ponies bred are given to Mona Depot -Army).



SIR G ,I know a Subedar (Sargent) who lives in Peshawar road Rawalpindi in a 7 marla house ,He is a Chitrali Like I am ,So I can tell you even NCO's (loyal to their CO's) can get to live in decent enough neighborhoods.
When we went to his house ,I was embarrassed to tell his son that we live in a 5 marla house and my father retired in the rank equivalent to a Major General in the army.

Its useless to discuss this If anyone refuses to acknowledge the truth In our society,My Grandfather retired as commissioner Peshawar and he had a shared worse fate which majority of Honest Civil officers endure in this country.

The state should provide equal living standards to all its citizens regardless of their institutional backgrounds or else sadly we promote inequality and corruption as a State policy due to our neglect.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

State does not do what ubare suggesting.
Fouj does for its people what u r suggesting.
Thats why they seem to have better lifestyle.


Cat Shannon said:


>





Northern said:


> You think its ethical to live in a house provided by the Government after retirement? Its regular practice that our Military men either have these after retirement and pay their rent as private civilians.
> People blame bureaucrats in this country every step of the way ,Yet nobody knows that besides FECHS there isn't any other proper housing scheme for federal employees the high ranking ones let alone those below them ,I know families who retired as senior officers in extremely disheartening conditions who were appealing to FECHS board a few weeks ago ,Even if you get a Plot in FECHS that too is above the reach of senior officers ,Unless they're corrupt of-course.
> I used to live in a 1 Kanal house provided by the federal Government ,My father retired on 23 December 2015 and gave a written statement to his office the week before his retirement and house was vacated ,We purchased a 5 marla house where I could barely park my car ,Let's not talk about the people who act retarded in these lowly settlements of Pindi/ISB.
> This is a fact which nobody can deny, Army people even retired in 80s with Ranks of Majors or even captains have these housing facilities ,Go check adyala road where I grew up,You won't find anyone above BPS-18 in Army without a fortune,I know this because their children are my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Untrue when it comes to practical Examples I have in my life and many people acknowledge this fact, Yes there is a check on such things like fuel limit etc but most Officers I've known tend to have multiple cars.
> 
> 
> 
> SIR G ,I know a Subedar (Sargent) who lives in Peshawar road Rawalpindi in a 7 marla house ,He is a Chitrali Like I am ,So I can tell you even NCO's (loyal to their CO's) can get to live in decent enough neighborhoods.
> When we went to his house ,I was embarrassed to tell his son that we live in a 5 marla house and my father retired in the rank equivalent to a Major General in the army.
> 
> Its useless to discuss this If anyone refuses to acknowledge the truth In our society,My Grandfather retired as commissioner Peshawar and he had a shared worse fate which majority of Honest Civil officers endure in this country.
> 
> The state should provide equal living standards to all its citizens regardless of their institutional backgrounds or else sadly we promote inequality and corruption as a State policy due to our neglect.


----------



## .

^ Reported for using disrespectful comments , shows the kind of civility you were brought up with .
It was about time these sniffer types jump the thread ...Knew it 
The Army institution is unquestionable that is why it gets to do whatever it wants ,hence state within the state.
50% of the country is run from Pindi not Islamabad ,Similarly it doesn't matter if 85% of the people don't share their so called lifestyle , Military was the one who diverted Pakistan from a Socialist welfare state to a militaristic capitalist dictatorship in the first place.
So called Righteous ones.


----------



## prashantazazel

So I know about army doctors, and they are paid well. 100, 000 Rs.


----------



## Humble Analyst

patna_ke_presley said:


> I saw on Pakistani channel, even a junior level officers in PA gets 8 servants to serve him.
> 
> In India IA soldiers too getting high salary because of economic boom causing high paid jobs in Private Sector and if Indian government would not have increased their salary, army may face lack of recruits in future as our youth would prefer private jobs mostly.


This is a lie


----------



## AsianLion

I think Pakistani Officers get much more salary, perks and privileges than an Indian Officer.


----------

